# Ho fatto un bel pasticcio



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

ciao a tutti,scrivo per la 1ma volta per raccontarvi la mia storia..ho 28 anni e sono sposata da una anno e mezzo,3 mesi prima del matrimonio ricevo una telefonata da un ragazzo conosciuto mentre facevo tirocionio un anno prima,all'inizio una semplice conversazione anche se si percepiva che lui avesse un forte interesse per me.A quelle telefonata ne seguirono decine,oltre a sms che mi mandava questa persona,ed io,poichè stavo per sposarmi gli dissi di lasciarmi stare perchè ci saremo fatti solo male...dopo 1 settimana lo chiamai io....lui si aprì con me,disse che ero il suo chiodo fisso dal 1mo giorno che mi aveva conosciuto,che era pazzo di me,che mi desiderava da impazzire e che nn aveva mai provato per nessuna il sentimento che provava per me...io gli risposi che per me tutto questo nn aveva nessun senso visto che stavo per sposarmi,lui disse che nn gli sarebbe importato dover soffrire un giorno perchè ne valeva la pena.Alla fine ho iniziato a provare anche io qualcosa per lui,qualcosa di forte..iniziamo a vederci,poi un giorno mi scrisse:sono geloso,ti voglio solo per me..mancava 1 mese al matrimonio ma io nn ce l'ho fatta a prendere una decisione prima,avevo troppa paura ma nn di sbagliare,della reazione dei miei genitori,dei miei amici...e mi sono sposata...in viaggio di nozze ci sentivamo tutti i giorni,poi sono tornata e ci siamo continuati a vedere..in pratica avevo un marito e un fidanzato,non posso definirlo amante perchè ci siamo amati alla follia...anche se di nascosto...dopoil matrimonio mi sono accorta che lui(che ha 32 anni)iniziava a soffrire di questa cosa..lo so,è normale ma io gli dicevo sempre che nn doveva demordere perchè la mia vita la immaginavo con lui....il tutto è andato avanti per una anno,poi una mattina dopo un nostro litigio alquanto banale,mi disse che questa storia nn poteva andare avanti,visto che ero sposata e a parer suo io ci tenevi di piu per mio marito che per lui,che voleva una storia normale,ha iniziato a sfogare tutta la sua rabbia...io subito gli risposi che a breve sarei andata da un avvocato ma nn è servito:non mi credeva.Dopo 4-5 mesi di tira e molla,durante i quali lui piu volte è "ricaduto",cioè ha riprovato a contattarmi,a chiamarmi anche se sporadicamente,litighiamo dinuovo perchè dice che lui nn è il mio giocattolo...a quel punto anche io inizio a sfogare la mia rabbia e conclusione..nn ci sentiamo da un mese...inutile dirvi come mi sento,è vero,potevo anche nn sposarmi e dimostrargli che per lui ci tenevo,ma il punto è che io per lui ci tengo...e nn vorrei perderlo..per favore datemi un consiglio,cosa ne pensate di tutta questa storia?E soprattutto adesso cme devo comportarmi con lui?


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,scrivo per la 1ma volta per raccontarvi la mia storia..ho 28 anni e sono sposata da una anno e mezzo,3 mesi prima del matrimonio ricevo una telefonata da un ragazzo conosciuto mentre facevo tirocionio un anno prima,all'inizio una semplice conversazione anche se si percepiva che lui avesse un forte interesse per me.A quelle telefonata ne seguirono decine,oltre a sms che mi mandava questa persona,ed io,poichè stavo per sposarmi gli dissi di lasciarmi stare perchè ci saremo fatti solo male...dopo 1 settimana lo chiamai io....lui si aprì con me,disse che ero il suo chiodo fisso dal 1mo giorno che mi aveva conosciuto,che era pazzo di me,che mi desiderava da impazzire e che nn aveva mai provato per nessuna il sentimento che provava per me...io gli risposi che per me tutto questo nn aveva nessun senso visto che stavo per sposarmi,lui disse che nn gli sarebbe importato dover soffrire un giorno perchè ne valeva la pena.Alla fine ho iniziato a provare anche io qualcosa per lui,qualcosa di forte..iniziamo a vederci,poi un giorno mi scrisse:sono geloso,ti voglio solo per me..mancava 1 mese al matrimonio ma io nn ce l'ho fatta a prendere una decisione prima,avevo troppa paura ma nn di sbagliare,della reazione dei miei genitori,dei miei amici...e mi sono sposata...in viaggio di nozze ci sentivamo tutti i giorni,poi sono tornata e ci siamo continuati a vedere..in pratica avevo un marito e un fidanzato,non posso definirlo amante perchè ci siamo amati alla follia...anche se di nascosto...dopoil matrimonio mi sono accorta che lui(che ha 32 anni)iniziava a soffrire di questa cosa..lo so,è normale ma io gli dicevo sempre che nn doveva demordere perchè la mia vita la immaginavo con lui....il tutto è andato avanti per una anno,poi una mattina dopo un nostro litigio alquanto banale,mi disse che questa storia nn poteva andare avanti,visto che ero sposata e a parer suo io ci tenevi di piu per mio marito che per lui,che voleva una storia normale,ha iniziato a sfogare tutta la sua rabbia...io subito gli risposi che a breve sarei andata da un avvocato ma nn è servito:non mi credeva.Dopo 4-5 mesi di tira e molla,durante i quali lui piu volte è "ricaduto",cioè ha riprovato a contattarmi,a chiamarmi anche se sporadicamente,litighiamo dinuovo perchè dice che lui nn è il mio giocattolo...a quel punto anche io inizio a sfogare la mia rabbia e conclusione..nn ci sentiamo da un mese...inutile dirvi come mi sento,è vero,potevo anche nn sposarmi e dimostrargli che per lui ci tenevo,ma il punto è che io per lui ci tengo...e nn vorrei perderlo..per favore datemi un consiglio,cosa ne pensate di tutta questa storia?E soprattutto adesso cme devo comportarmi con lui?


ma in tutto questo dov'è tuo marito? Intendo, hai parlato tanto dell'altro e di cosa provi per lui ecc ecc, ma cosa provi per tuo marito? 
Dato che suppongo che tu non lo ami, forse dovresti lasciarlo, no?

p.s. : preparati alle rispostine di  Daniele...... :mexican:


----------



## Illuso (6 Ottobre 2010)

Vai Danieleeeeee!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Ci chiedi un consiglio su come non perdere nè il marito nè l'amante?
Ehm...
Ci chiedi cosa pensiamo di una donna che si sposa perchè non vuole perdere la faccia davanti a parenti ed amici?
Ehm...

Cara, ti dico cara perchè vedo che sei confusa come una trottola, il mio primo consiglio è: mettiti seduta tranquilla, prenditi qualche ora, e pensa a quel che hai fatto. 
Non è detto che tu alla fine ti senta in colpa per quello che hai fatto, ma io vorrei che tu fossi cosciente di come hai condotto tutta la faccenda.

Ti suggerisco da dove iniziare una riflessione... sei convinta che in questa vicenda tu ci sia stata tirata in mezzo da amante e marito, senza che tu abbia responsabilità? Sei convinta che aver avvertito l'amante a suo tempo che avrebbe potuto soffrire un giorno ti libera dalle responsabilità delle sue sofferenze? Ti sei mai chiesta se tuo marito non dovrebbe avere la possibilità di stare con una donna che lo ami in modo esclusivo _almeno nel primo anno di matrimonio_?

Cosa ci dici di tuo marito? Cosa provi epr lui adesso? Resti con lui sempre per il timore di perdere la faccia con i conoscenti?


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,scrivo per la 1ma volta per raccontarvi la mia storia..ho 28 anni e sono sposata da una anno e mezzo,3 mesi prima del matrimonio ricevo una telefonata da un ragazzo conosciuto mentre facevo tirocionio un anno prima,all'inizio una semplice conversazione anche se si percepiva che lui avesse un forte interesse per me.A quelle telefonata ne seguirono decine,oltre a sms che mi mandava questa persona,ed io,poichè stavo per sposarmi gli dissi di lasciarmi stare perchè ci saremo fatti solo male...dopo 1 settimana lo chiamai io....lui si aprì con me,disse che ero il suo chiodo fisso dal 1mo giorno che mi aveva conosciuto,che era pazzo di me,che mi desiderava da impazzire e che nn aveva mai provato per nessuna il sentimento che provava per me...io gli risposi che per me tutto questo nn aveva nessun senso visto che stavo per sposarmi,lui disse che nn gli sarebbe importato dover soffrire un giorno perchè ne valeva la pena.Alla fine ho iniziato a provare anche io qualcosa per lui,qualcosa di forte..iniziamo a vederci,poi un giorno mi scrisse:sono geloso,ti voglio solo per me..mancava 1 mese al matrimonio ma io nn ce l'ho fatta a prendere una decisione prima,avevo troppa paura ma nn di sbagliare,della reazione dei miei genitori,dei miei amici...e mi sono sposata...in viaggio di nozze ci sentivamo tutti i giorni,poi sono tornata e ci siamo continuati a vedere..in pratica avevo un marito e un fidanzato,non posso definirlo amante perchè ci siamo amati alla follia...anche se di nascosto...dopoil matrimonio mi sono accorta che lui(che ha 32 anni)iniziava a soffrire di questa cosa..lo so,è normale ma io gli dicevo sempre che nn doveva demordere perchè la mia vita la immaginavo con lui....il tutto è andato avanti per una anno,poi una mattina dopo un nostro litigio alquanto banale,mi disse che questa storia nn poteva andare avanti,visto che ero sposata e a parer suo io ci tenevi di piu per mio marito che per lui,che voleva una storia normale,ha iniziato a sfogare tutta la sua rabbia...io subito gli risposi che a breve sarei andata da un avvocato ma nn è servito:non mi credeva.Dopo 4-5 mesi di tira e molla,durante i quali lui piu volte è "ricaduto",cioè ha riprovato a contattarmi,a chiamarmi anche se sporadicamente,litighiamo dinuovo perchè dice che lui nn è il mio giocattolo...a quel punto anche io inizio a sfogare la mia rabbia e conclusione..nn ci sentiamo da un mese...inutile dirvi come mi sento,è vero,potevo anche nn sposarmi e dimostrargli che per lui ci tenevo,ma il punto è che io per lui ci tengo...e nn vorrei perderlo..per favore datemi un consiglio,cosa ne pensate di tutta questa storia?E soprattutto adesso cme devo comportarmi con lui?


Il tuo errore più grande? Sposarti.
Il resto è tutto contorno. Poteva essere semplicemente una storia normale, di tipo adolescenziale, dove ci si innamora di un altro e si molla il primo. Invece, non hai saputo discernere tra il bene tuo ed il male procurato al tuo futuro marito, optando, per paura, per il matrimonio pur consapevole del tuo subbuglio interno.
Posso solo prevedere, sbagliando probabilmente di poco, che il tuo futuro sarà con tuo marito, ma continuerai a sentirti ed a vederti con l'altro, tra alti e bassi.
L'unica cosa forte che puoi fare è dare un taglio netto alla situazione, scegliendo in che scarpe mettere i tuoi piedi. Metti davanti a tutto il rispetto di te stessa e di tuo marito, l'altro non è la tua famiglia. Fatti una domanda importante: amo ancora mio marito? E da lì traine le giuste conclusioni.
Ti chiedo soltanto una cosa, per rispetto alla tua famiglia: finché c'è un'altra persona nella tua vita, non cercate di fare figli e non pensate che fare un figlio risolva il tuo problema.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

nn ho detto di volerli tenere entrambi,io voglio stare con l'altro...per mio marito provo affetto,gli voglio bene..ma con l'altro è diverso...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Il tuo errore più grande? Sposarti.
> Il resto è tutto contorno. Poteva essere semplicemente una storia normale, di tipo adolescenziale, dove ci si innamora di un altro e si molla il primo. Invece, non hai saputo discernere tra il bene tuo ed il male procurato al tuo futuro marito, optando, per paura, per il matrimonio pur consapevole del tuo subbuglio interno.
> Posso solo prevedere, sbagliando probabilmente di poco, che il tuo futuro sarà con tuo marito, ma continuerai a sentirti ed a vederti con l'altro, tra alti e bassi.
> L'unica cosa forte che puoi fare è dare un taglio netto alla situazione, scegliendo in che scarpe mettere i tuoi piedi. Metti davanti a tutto il rispetto di te stessa e di tuo marito, l'altro non è la tua famiglia. Fatti una domanda importante: amo ancora mio marito? E da lì traine le giuste conclusioni.
> ...



Ti quoto totalmente. E non avevo pensato al problema figli. Hai perfettamente ragione Dave.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> nn ho detto di volerli tenere entrambi,io voglio stare con l'altro...per mio marito provo affetto,gli voglio bene..ma con l'altro è diverso...



Ehm... se vuoi stare con l'altro, eprchè non lasci tuo marito?
E' da parecchio che il tuo amante te lo chiede, no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

Per una volta che servirebbe il fiele di Daniele, questo latita!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per una volta che servirebbe il fiele di Daniele, questo latita!



Allora su Alce, prova una esperienza nuova!
Metti al servizio della comunità la tua vena letteraria, e dacci dentro al posto di Daniele! 

In alcune occasioni ti ho visto davvero molto "carico"  ne sei perfettamente in grado 

Buongiorno!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Allora su Alce, prova una esperienza nuova!
> Metti al servizio della comunità la tua vena letteraria, e dacci dentro al posto di Daniele!
> 
> In alcune occasioni ti ho visto davvero molto "carico"  ne sei perfettamente in grado
> ...


 
Mmmmm, cacchio, non è la mattina giusta, sono un po' preso (ogni tanto mi tocca lavorare)
Il problema è che io per quanto mordace riesca ad essere non arrivo certo ai picchi danieleschi.
Effettivamente la storia mi punzecchia come quella di Lamarchesa. Più tardi rileggo e vedo cosa posso dire di mio. ( per quel che può valere )


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

il mio amante è sempre stato molto rispettoso della mia vita,nn mi ha mai posto davanti ad una scelta o obbligata a prenderne per forza...semplicemente si è fatto da parte quando ha visto che non cambiava niente...non nego di aver sbagliato,ma nn è facile trovarsi davanti ad una scelta e scegliere...lui lo conoscevo da 3 mesi,l'altro era il mio fidanzato da 6 anni...i miei sono un po all'antica nn credo avrebbero accetato una mia decisione di mandare tutto all'aria 2-3 mesi prima delle nozze...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> il mio amante è sempre stato molto rispettoso della mia vita,nn mi ha mai posto davanti ad una scelta o obbligata a prenderne per forza...semplicemente si è fatto da parte quando ha visto che non cambiava niente...non nego di aver sbagliato,ma nn è facile trovarsi davanti ad una scelta e scegliere...lui lo conoscevo da 3 mesi,l'altro era il mio fidanzato da 6 anni...*i miei sono un po all'antica nn credo avrebbero accetato una mia decisione di mandare tutto all'aria 2-3 mesi prima delle nozze*...


 

Ma ti rendi conto della mostruosità ottocentesca da quattro soldi che hai appena scritto?


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

chiamala come vuoi ma è la verità...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> il mio amante è sempre stato molto rispettoso della mia vita,nn mi ha mai posto davanti ad una scelta o obbligata a prenderne per forza...semplicemente si è fatto da parte quando ha visto che non cambiava niente...non nego di aver sbagliato,ma nn è facile trovarsi davanti ad una scelta e scegliere...lui lo conoscevo da 3 mesi,l'altro era il mio fidanzato da 6 anni...i miei sono un po all'antica nn credo avrebbero accetato una mia decisione di mandare tutto all'aria 2-3 mesi prima delle nozze...



Hai 28 anni, non 19. Sinceramente, per quanto, credimi, io capisca quali forti pressioni possa fare l'ambiente familiare, demandare la responsabilità delle proprie azioni alla paura di papà e mamma è indicibilmente vigliacco e infantile.

Scusa per le parole crude, ma credo proprio che dovresti renderti conto di quanto comodo è lasciare che siano gli altri a guidare la tua vita, che comode e rassicuranti scuse ti forniscano.
In definitiva, non hai dovuto affrontare la delusione e il dolore del tuo fidanzato storico, non hai dovuto dirgli che ti eri innamorata di una altro, perchè... i tuoi non l'avrebbero accettato...

Rifletti... che cosa hai fatto, TU, di cui ti assumi la piena responsabilità? C'è qualcosa di cui tu riesci a dire, sentendolo dentro di te come vero "Sì, questa ca****a l'ho fatta scientemente, per mia volontà, a prescindere dalle conseguenze".
non devi fare bella figura con noi, che  siamo e resteremo estranei. Non ti chiedo un mea culpa pubblico. Vorrei che tu ci riflettessi sopra e che dessi delle risposte sincere A TE.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> chiamala come vuoi ma è la verità...



Se davvero l'opinione di mamma e papà è così importante per te da farti sposare un uomo che non amavi più -e immagino che per i tuoi il matrimonio sia per tutta la vita...- allora, Perlina, il tuo problema principale non è il tuo matrimonio in rovina o l'amante che giustamente si stufa e ti lascia.

Se davvero non riesci ad affrontare una decisione dolorosa, ma necessaria, sappi che questo influenzerà negativamente tutta la tua vita.
Affronta questo problema dentro di te. Non puoi vivere trasportata dalla corrente. Devi essere capace di prendere le tue decisioni. Per te.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

si,è solo colpa mia questo lo ammetto,ho fatto una c.....e se potessi tornare indietro nn esiterei a mandare tutto all'aria....mi sento in colpa verso l'altro perchè per colpa mia mi  ha dovuto condividere con una latro per un anno,verso mio marito perchè nn merita tutto questo e verso di me,perchè sto solo sprecando la mia vita...a soli 28 anni....


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> si,è solo colpa mia questo lo ammetto,ho fatto una c.....e se potessi tornare indietro nn esiterei a mandare tutto all'aria....mi sento in colpa verso l'altro perchè per colpa mia mi  ha dovuto condividere con una latro per un anno,verso mio marito perchè nn merita tutto questo e verso di me,perchè sto solo sprecando la mia vita...a soli 28 anni....



Indietro non si torna.
Ma si può andare avanti.

Immaginati tra 5, 10 anni.
Tra 5 o 10 anni, dirai di nuovo "se tornassi a 28 anni, manderei tutto all'aria?"

Vorrei che tu cominciassi a capire che HAI la possibilità di scegliere, e di portare avanti le tue scelte.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

vorrei anche poter recuperare il rapporto con il mio amante,domostrargli che nn è come pensa e che per lui ci ho sempre tenuto...


----------



## Daniele (6 Ottobre 2010)

Non stai sprecando la tua vita carissima, l'hai già sprecata nel momento in cui sei diventata una mentitirice del cavolo. >a evitare tutte queste menate per i parenti ed amici? Ti saresti evitata ua figura di ragazza poco seria e decisamente facile. 
Allora  a prescindere da te e quello che vuoi che sinceramente non me ne fotte un cavolo, mettere invece su un poco di sincerità e lasciare tuo marito (ovviamente pagando tu tutte le spese legali necessarie, perchè sinceramente il problema sei tu) e cercare di vivere con l'altro no?
Però se fossi l'altro non ti vorrei, perchè dimmi finchè si è l'amante tutto va bene, ma tu staresti con una che ha tradito il fidanzato prima e il marito dopo per un altro? Ti fideresti di una persona come te? Ammettilo, non sei il meglio da scegliere, sei la classica Fiat Duna, mi chiedo il tuo amante tolto il sesso perchè ti viene dietro? perchè viene dietro ad una Fiat Duna??


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> vorrei anche poter recuperare il rapporto con il mio amante,domostrargli che nn è come pensa e che per lui ci ho sempre tenuto...



Ok.
Immaginati nella sua situazione.
Immagina di aver aspettato un uomo che diceva di amarti, e che intanto che ti amava si sposava un'altra, dicendo che lo faceva perchè non voleva deludere i genitori.

Immagina di aver aspettato, accontentandoti delle briciole, che lui ti dimostrasse in pratica l'amore che ti diceva a parole..

immagina che passando il tempo cominci a montare la rabbia... che tu abbia bisogno di qualche cosa in più... tu vuoi vivere con questo uomo, e lui è sempre lì, attaccato all'altra, ti dice che pensa a te ma intanto sta con lei, perchè?...

Alla fine lui si incavola pure con te, quando gli ricordi questa situazione insopportabile...

Adesso, dopo un pò di tira e molla, lui ritorna, e ti dice "ma io a te ci ho sempre tenuto"...

Che gli diresti? Che cosa vorresti facesse per dimostrarti che a te ci tiene?

Stavo pensando di dirti direttamente la risposta, ma se non ci arrivi da sola allora sei come me... senza speranze


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> vorrei anche poter recuperare il rapporto con il mio amante,domostrargli che nn è come pensa e che per lui ci ho sempre tenuto...


 
AAaaah, stamattina sono distratto, e comunque tanto Dave quanto Senza ti stanno portando avanti il discorso alla grande.

L'unico sistema per dimostrare al tuo amante che ci tieni sul serio è quello di avviare la separazione e prenderti tutto il carico derivante.
Altrimenti farai la solita trita e ritrita parte della persona che usa gli altri per comodità, fregandosene della loro dignità di persone.
Sei in tempo, ma non credere che esista un sistema per non pagare il conto. Lo pagherai sempre e comunque. Sta a te non accumulare ulteriore debito.
Abbi rispetto delle persone che hai coinvolto, abbi rispetto di te stessa.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

lui queste cose nn le ha mai pensate,anzi una volta mi disse che sperava un giorno io e lui ci fossimo avvicinati di piu...forse nn sono una fiat duna come pensi tu,lui mi ha conosciuta e oltre l'aspetto fisico l'ho preso dal punto di vista mentale,mi reputa una ragazza intelligente,e sa che nn sono una ragazza facile....


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

per senzasperanze:vorrei che lascisse la moglie e dicesse a tutti quello che prova per me.....era questo che intendevi anche tu no?


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> il mio amante è *sempre stato molto rispettoso della mia vita*,nn mi ha mai posto davanti ad una scelta o obbligata a prenderne per forza...semplicemente si è fatto da parte quando ha visto che non cambiava niente...non nego di aver sbagliato,ma nn è facile trovarsi davanti ad una scelta e scegliere...lui lo conoscevo da 3 mesi,l'altro era il mio fidanzato da 6 anni...i miei sono un po all'antica nn credo avrebbero accetato una mia decisione di mandare tutto all'aria 2-3 mesi prima delle nozze...


Abbi pazienza Perlina: è stato così rispettoso della tua vita da intromettersi tra te e tuo marito? Cioé, la tua vita è tua e tuo marito non conta nulla? Abbi pazienza, sii coerente!
Non voglio essere troppo duro, ma ti prego di pensarci su un po'.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> lui queste cose nn le ha mai pensate,anzi una volta mi disse che sperava un giorno io e lui ci fossimo avvicinati di piu...forse nn sono una fiat duna come pensi tu,lui mi ha conosciuta e oltre l'aspetto fisico l'ho preso dal punto di vista mentale,mi reputa una ragazza intelligente,e sa che nn sono una ragazza facile....



Sono certa che un uomo che ti è stato pazientemente dietro per anni mentre sposavi l'altro trovi tanti pregi in te. Pregi che, sono sicura, ci sono.

Ma fatico a definire "intelligente" chi si sposa quando ama un altro, per paura dei commenti della gente (e che cosa commenterebbero mai se scoprissero che avevi l'amante già prima del matrimonio?)

E "facile" non è semplicemente chi si dà a 10 ragazzi diversi ogni sera.

Sinceramente, penso che Daniele non avrebbe da ridire nulla a una donna libera che mette il cartello, appunto,  "libera" e va a divertirsi con 10 uomini al giorno, purchè siano avvertiti e consapevoli.

Ma affrontare il matrimonio già tradendo, temporeggiare aspettando chissà che cosa... questa è una leggerezza molto più grave Perlina.

Il tuo problema mi sa è che non riesci a dare il giusto epso alle cose.
Ti stai tormentando per la perdita dell'amante, quando come dice Daniele, stai sprecando tutta la tua vita.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

il problema è che lui nn pensava di innamorarsi di me...nn mi conosceva cosi bene e nn conosceva molti lati del mio carattere che l'hanno fatto innamorare di me...è iniziato tutto cosi,per caso....ma a volte le cose cambiano


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> per senzasperanze:vorrei che lascisse la moglie e dicesse a tutti quello che prova per me.....era questo che intendevi anche tu no?



Infatti.


----------



## Illuso (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> si,è solo colpa mia questo lo ammetto,ho fatto una c.....e se potessi tornare indietro nn esiterei a mandare tutto all'aria....mi sento in colpa verso l'altro perchè per colpa mia mi  ha dovuto condividere con una latro per un anno,verso mio marito perchè nn merita tutto questo e verso di me,perchè sto solo sprecando la mia vita...a soli 28 anni....


Quando incomincerai a dire che in fondo non è colpa tua, ma di tuo *marito *che non ti ha dato le giuste attenzioni, che ti sei sentita trascurata, e addirittura ti ha dato per scontata! tre mesi prima del matrimonio!?
insomma tu volevi andare all'Ikea e lui no, mentre l'altro ti ci portava volentieri e a te non è rimasta altra scelta che farti l'amante, 

Farfalla e compagne venite a dire la vostra... sono cose che capitano, come il raffreddore o l'influenza a gennaio, vero?


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

e allora perchè quando gli dissi che volevo andare da un legale mi disse che nn gli importava?io un'idea ce l'avrei,nn mi credeva o forse ersa troppo comodo per me andare da un legale proprio quando lui comincia a stufarsi di dovermi condividere con mio marito...nn pensi?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,scrivo per la 1ma volta per raccontarvi la mia storia..ho 28 anni e sono sposata da una anno e mezzo,3 mesi prima del matrimonio ricevo una telefonata da un ragazzo conosciuto mentre facevo tirocionio un anno prima,all'inizio una semplice conversazione anche se si percepiva che lui avesse un forte interesse per me.A quelle telefonata ne seguirono decine,oltre a sms che mi mandava questa persona,ed io,poichè stavo per sposarmi gli dissi di lasciarmi stare perchè ci saremo fatti solo male...dopo 1 settimana lo chiamai io....lui si aprì con me,disse che ero il suo chiodo fisso dal 1mo giorno che mi aveva conosciuto,che era pazzo di me,che mi desiderava da impazzire e che nn aveva mai provato per nessuna il sentimento che provava per me...io gli risposi che per me tutto questo nn aveva nessun senso visto che stavo per sposarmi,lui disse che nn gli sarebbe importato dover soffrire un giorno perchè ne valeva la pena.Alla fine ho iniziato a provare anche io qualcosa per lui,qualcosa di forte..iniziamo a vederci,poi un giorno mi scrisse:sono geloso,ti voglio solo per me..mancava 1 mese al matrimonio ma io nn ce l'ho fatta a prendere una decisione prima,avevo troppa paura ma nn di sbagliare,della reazione dei miei genitori,dei miei amici...e mi sono sposata...in viaggio di nozze ci sentivamo tutti i giorni,poi sono tornata e ci siamo continuati a vedere..in pratica avevo un marito e un fidanzato,non posso definirlo amante perchè ci siamo amati alla follia...anche se di nascosto...dopoil matrimonio mi sono accorta che lui(che ha 32 anni)iniziava a soffrire di questa cosa..lo so,è normale ma io gli dicevo sempre che nn doveva demordere perchè la mia vita la immaginavo con lui....il tutto è andato avanti per una anno,poi una mattina dopo un nostro litigio alquanto banale,mi disse che questa storia nn poteva andare avanti,visto che ero sposata e a parer suo io ci tenevi di piu per mio marito che per lui,che voleva una storia normale,ha iniziato a sfogare tutta la sua rabbia...io subito gli risposi che a breve sarei andata da un avvocato ma nn è servito:non mi credeva.Dopo 4-5 mesi di tira e molla,durante i quali lui piu volte è "ricaduto",cioè ha riprovato a contattarmi,a chiamarmi anche se sporadicamente,litighiamo dinuovo perchè dice che lui nn è il mio giocattolo...a quel punto anche io inizio a sfogare la mia rabbia e conclusione..nn ci sentiamo da un mese...inutile dirvi come mi sento,è vero,potevo anche nn sposarmi e dimostrargli che per lui ci tenevo,ma il punto è che io per lui ci tengo...e nn vorrei perderlo..per favore datemi un consiglio,cosa ne pensate di tutta questa storia?E soprattutto adesso cme devo comportarmi con lui?


Intanto benvenuta.
Ho vissuto da vicino una situazione simile alla tua sia dalla tua parte che da quella dell'amante.
Mia cugina ha fatto lo stesso tremendo errore che hai fatto tu. alla fine ha scelto di separarsi. Mi sono sempre domandata come si facesse a non trovare la forza di prendere questa decisione prima ma vivo in un paesino, e so quanto alla tua età può essere difficile accettare le voci, i commenti e sopportare il dolore che si può dare ai genitori.
Credo che la scelta giusta sia lasciare tuo marito e provare a riconquistare un uomo che credo ti ami e tu ami. Lo dimostra il fatto che non ha accettato di fare l'amante a vita, ti vuole per lui.
Pensaci sei assolutamente ancora in tempo.
Te lo dico perchè il mio migliore amico ha subito quello che ha subito il tuo amante. Ha conosciuto una ragazza, lui arriva da un brutto lutto purtroppo, si è innamorato e lei dopo 3 mesi si è sposata. Hanno continuato una relazione per mesi poi lui si è stancato....ho persino pensato che parlassi di lui da quanto coincidono le vostre storie.
Lei non ha ancora lasciato il marito, lui soffre come un cane ma è fermo sulle sue posizioni. Lei stà rinunciando a un uomo che la ama molto ed è un vero peccato.
Pensaci sei giovane, hai sbagliato non c'è dubbio, ma non sacrificare la tua vita e soprattutto non rovinare quella di tuo marito che come te ha diritto a stare con un donna che lo ami.
Buona fortuna


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Quando incomincerai a dire che in fondo non è colpa tua, ma di tuo *marito *che non ti ha dato le giuste attenzioni, che ti sei sentita trascurata, e addirittura ti ha dato per scontata! tre mesi prima del matrimonio!?
> insomma tu volevi andare all'Ikea e lui no, mentre l'altro ti ci portava volentieri e a te non è rimasta altra scelta che farti l'amante,
> 
> Farfalla e compagne venite a dire la vostra... sono cose che capitano, come il raffreddore o l'influenza a gennaio, vero?



Capisco l'amarezza di una brutta storia finita male, di un dolore immeritato di cui si patisce ancora.

La superficialità con cui alludi a Farfalla e compagnia bella invece mi sembra fuori luogo. Non è Farfalla, non è la compagnia bella che ti ha fatto soffrire. Anche se vedi o immagini somiglianze.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

per farfalla:nn so se siano coincidenze ma la mia storia è identica a qualla che hai raccontato...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Quando incomincerai a dire che in fondo non è colpa tua, ma di tuo *marito *che non ti ha dato le giuste attenzioni, che ti sei sentita trascurata, e addirittura ti ha dato per scontata! tre mesi prima del matrimonio!?
> insomma tu volevi andare all'Ikea e lui no, mentre l'altro ti ci portava volentieri e a te non è rimasta altra scelta che farti l'amante,
> 
> Farfalla e compagne venite a dire la vostra... sono cose che capitano, come il raffreddore o l'influenza a gennaio, vero?


Leggi quello che ho scritto.
Non mi sembra di avere mai banalizzato in questo modo il tradimento


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> il problema è che lui nn pensava di innamorarsi di me...nn mi conosceva cosi bene e nn conosceva molti lati del mio carattere che l'hanno fatto innamorare di me...è iniziato tutto cosi,per caso....ma a volte le cose cambiano


Ripeto: hai sbagliato a sposarti. Non hai dato ascolto alla tua voce interna che ti diceva (quasi urlandoti) "non sposarti".
Mi ricordo molto bene durante il corso prematrimoniale, una psicologa ottima ci diceva continuamente: se avete anche il benchemminimo dubbio, un qualsiasi dubbio che vi attanaglia, NON sposatevi! Ce lo ripeteva infinitamente, ad ogni sessione. Solo successivamente ne ho capito il perché.
Non so che corso hai fatto tu, ma credo che nessuno ti abbia mai detto questo. Pensaci su, fai questo benedetto passo e levati ulteriori problemi.
Ma l'altro è sposato? E cosa ne pensa? Cosa vuol fare con te nel futuro?


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

x dave:l'altro nn è sposato nè fidanzato..una volta mi disse che in 32 anni io ero l'unica che era riuscito a farlo innamorare....quindi capisco tutta la sua rabbia e mi sento una stronza ...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> x dave:l'altro nn è sposato nè fidanzato..una volta mi disse che in 32 anni io ero l'unica che era riuscito a farlo innamorare....quindi capisco tutta la sua rabbia* e mi sento una stronza ..*.



E quindi....

Cioè. Va bene pensare, va bene riflettere, va bene riconoscere le proprie responsabilità, cosa che tutti ti incoraggiamo a fare...

Ma questi tuoi pensieri si concretizzeranno in una azione? Pensi di lasciare tuo marito? Ne hai il coraggio adesso?


----------



## Illuso (6 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Capisco l'amarezza di una brutta storia finita male, di un dolore immeritato di cui si patisce ancora.
> 
> La superficialità con cui alludi a Farfalla e compagnia bella invece mi sembra fuori luogo. Non è Farfalla, non è la compagnia bella che ti ha fatto soffrire. Anche se vedi o immagini somiglianze.


No, non capisci.

Superficialità?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza Perlina: è stato così rispettoso della tua vita da intromettersi tra te e tuo marito? Cioé, la tua vita è tua e tuo marito non conta nulla? Abbi pazienza, sii coerente!
> Non voglio essere troppo duro, ma ti prego di pensarci su un po'.


Dave lui l'ha rispettata. L'ha conosciuta da fidanzata, ha speratao di convincerla a non sposarsi. Si è tolto dalla sua vita quando ha capito che avrebbe fatto l'amante a vita. E' lei che non ha portato rispetto verso il marito in primis e poi verso l'amante


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

si perchè sono arrivata alla frutta...nn riesco piu a fingere.....


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> No, non capisci.
> 
> Superficialità?



Non sono te, non ho vissuto la tua storia, quindi hai ragione, non posso capirti, ti chiedo scusa se sono stata affrettata.

Tuttavia concedimi di aver avuto le mie brutte esperienze, dammi credito quando ti dico che ho incontrato brutte persona, ho vissuto brutte situazioni. E so che cosa vuol dire soffrire.

Le parole di Farfalla non sono le parole di una donna che non considera il dolore altrui. Non sono le parole di una donna fredda e calcolatrice. Sono le parole di chi sa di aver sbagliato e ringrazia di avere la possibilità di rimediare. Il fatto che tu la inviti a esprimere un parere che non le appartiene, solo perchè ha tradito, come se ogni traditrice e traditore la pensasse nello stesso identico modo, secondo me è superficialità.


----------



## cleo81 (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Farfalla e compagne venite a dire la vostra... sono cose che capitano, come il raffreddore o l'influenza a gennaio, vero?



Complimenti per la battuta. 

Visto che è capitato, e da quanto leggo a più di una persona, sì, direi proprio che sono cose che capitano.
Capitano, e forse ad un occhio poco attento o ferito, sembrano anche tutte uguali.
Ma non è così.
E non è uguale nemmeno il modo di viverle e/o uscirne.

Torno in tema e dico la mia:
sposarti è stato un errore madornale, come tutti ti hanno già detto. Ma per fortuna esiste la separazione che è l'unica, e ripeto, l'unica strada che tu devi percorrere. 
Si vede che ami l'altro, non hai speso nemmeno una parola per descrivere il rapporto con tuo marito... non perdere più nemmeno un secondo cercando di vivere una vita che non è la tua.
E poi... anche per i tuoi genitori così all'antica... quale desiderio più grande della felicità della figlia?


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

si però l'atteggiamento del mio amante nn è che lo capisco a pieno:5 mesi fa litighiamo e dietro questo litigio inizia a sfogare la sua rabbia,dicendo che voleva una storia normale,che questa storia ci avrebbe creato solo problemi ecc.ecc.ed io gli dico che stavo pensando di andare da un legale,lui mi rispose che nn gli importava,lo so è troppo comodo agire quando vedi che le cose si stanno mettendo male per te,però credete che sia questo il motivo?


----------



## Daniele (6 Ottobre 2010)

Perlina, allora ti dirò molte cose, lui non ti ha rispettata per nulla, perchè un uomo che sa che una ragazza si sta per sposare anche se le piace sa mettersi da parte...se è un uomo ed il tuo amante ha permesso di farti e farti fare dei grandi casini, e questa è la prima cosa.
Seconda, lui si è rotto il cazzo di essere l'amante e per me ha capito anche una cosa di te, che per te quello che pensa la gente ha molto valore, più di quello che pensi tu e sinceramente come hai gestito la cosa ti porta ad essere una Fiat Duna senza alcun dubbio, solo che lui è un folle a cui piace la Fiat Duna.
Tuo marito in compenso non sa di avere un catorcio di Duna affianco e tutto bello e felice vive la sua vita non sapendo di sprecarla con te.
Continuo a dire che sei una facile perchè hai portato avanti tutto con una leggerezza che è incredibile, cavoli persino in viaggio di nozze, sei davvero una persona orribile!
E come ha detto senzasperanze, se una è libera e si fa 10...100...1000 uomini perchè le piace fare sesso non la reputoi una ragazza facile, perchè è stata ben chiara, ma tu non lo sei per nulla e sei decisamente una ragazza da scartare, una di quelle che possono sembrare intelligenti (belle parole dette da uomini idioti a volte), ma che dimostrano nei momenti importanti che sono decisamente l'opposto.
Impara a conoscerti e a non decantare le tue lodi, quando ricadrai tra i comuni mortali vedrai che forse il conoscerti ti renderà più libera, perchè tu puoi piacere a qualche folle, ma decisamente non credere mai che tu sia bella o intelligente in modo assoluto, lo ssi solo ai loro occhi e questo potrà valere anche di più.
Auguri e non figli maschi, perchè se ci fossero anche figli sai che bello schifo???


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dave lui l'ha rispettata. L'ha conosciuta da fidanzata, ha speratao di convincerla a non sposarsi. Si è tolto dalla sua vita quando ha capito che avrebbe fatto l'amante a vita. E' lei che non ha portato rispetto verso il marito in primis e poi verso l'amante


Forse hai ragione, in quanto gli è stato detto che lei si stava per sposare. Lei poi l'ha richiamato, e lui non si è nascosto dietro ad un dito. Quindi concorso in colpa?


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

giudicare dall'esterno è sempre facile,ma se fossi una persona orrobile,senza un cuore nn starei cosi male,io studio sto all'università,quest'estate ho provato a dire ai miei di voler tornare per un periodo da loro perchè avevo bisogno di riflettere ma mio padre sai cosa mi ha detto?che ho 28 anni e le cose devo risolverle da sola....quindi,senza una mia indipendenza che mi permette di prendere decisioni senza nessun tipo di problema,anche econimoco,dove vado?a breve mi laureo e sto gia iniziando a cercare lavoro...perchè vedi dave,nn sono cosi leggera come credi,o meglio a volte bisogna mettersi nei panni delle persone per capire cosa c'è dietro ogni loro decisione....


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> si però l'atteggiamento del mio amante nn è che lo capisco a pieno:5 mesi fa litighiamo e dietro questo litigio inizia a sfogare la sua rabbia,dicendo che voleva una storia normale,che questa storia ci avrebbe creato solo problemi ecc.ecc.ed io gli dico che stavo pensando di andare da un legale,lui mi rispose che nn gli importava,lo so è troppo comodo agire quando vedi che le cose si stanno mettendo male per te,però credete che sia questo il motivo?


Appunto Perlina: vai comunque dall'avvocato, perché mi sembra chiaro che tra te e tuo marito non ci sia nulla, né ci sarà qualcosa domani.
Litigare è normale: dopo un po' di tempo vengono sempre a galla le differenze di carattere e di visione della vita che erano sopite durante il periodo dell'innamoramento. Sta a voi capire se riuscitere a tollerarle e che peso avranno sul vostro quotidiano.
Ma, per quanto riguarda una storia con lui per il futuro, abbi pazienza: lui non ha le idee chiare. Cosa vuol dire avere una storia normale? Perché non gli importa se tu vai da un avvocato?


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

significa nn essere amante a vita!!!vivere alla luce del sole senza doversi nascondere!!!!beh,io nn gli avevo mai parlato prima di voler andare da un legale,ma nel momento in cui ha iniziato a sfogare la sua rabbia gli ho detto di volerlo fare,e nn lo biasimo se pensa che era troppo comodo x me andare da un legale proprio mentre sapevo che stavo x perderlo....avrei potuto farlo anche prima....secondo lui....


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> giudicare dall'esterno è sempre facile,ma se fossi una persona orrobile,senza un cuore nn starei cosi male,io studio sto all'università,quest'estate ho provato a dire ai miei di voler tornare per un periodo da loro perchè avevo bisogno di riflettere ma mio padre sai cosa mi ha detto?che* ho 28 anni e le cose devo risolverle da sola*....quindi,senza una mia indipendenza che mi permette di prendere decisioni senza nessun tipo di problema,anche econimoco,dove vado?a breve mi laureo e sto gia iniziando a cercare lavoro...perchè vedi dave,nn sono cosi leggera come credi,o meglio a volte bisogna mettersi nei panni delle persone per capire cosa c'è dietro ogni loro decisione....



Il fatto è che ha ragione... è doloroso ma vero...
Probabilmente ti avrebbe risposto diversamente se tu avessi un pò di quell'indipendenza di pensiero che tanto ti manca...
Certo che non conosciamo le difficoltà pratiche che devi affrontare.

Ma se all'inizio dici che ti sei sposata ugualmente per non affrontare i commenti dei parenti, la tua affermazione che adesso non puoi procedere in un certo modo per difficoltà oggettive lascia comunque un briciolo di dubbio...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> si però l'atteggiamento del mio amante nn è che lo capisco a pieno:5 mesi fa litighiamo e dietro questo litigio inizia a sfogare la sua rabbia,dicendo che voleva una storia normale,che questa storia ci avrebbe creato solo problemi ecc.ecc.ed io gli dico che stavo pensando di andare da un legale,lui mi rispose che nn gli importava,lo so è troppo comodo agire quando vedi che le cose si stanno mettendo male per te,però credete che sia questo il motivo?


Perchè una persona che è così coinvolta in un sentimento ha bisogno di avere risposte sincere, spontanee, autonome.
Perchè vedere che sei corrisposto solo in funzione di ultimatum o aut aut, suona molto come essere blanditi, suona come uno sminuire la passionalità che si prova riducendola alla frignetta di un bambino.
_"Ma la vuoi proprio, sta caramella? Uffa, vabbè, dai, te la compro"_.

Non rispondermi che tu non hai mai pensato in questi termini. Prova a capire che forse lui invece potrebbe vivere la situazione così.
Te lo dice uno che, pur in condizioni diverse, ha sempre dato e desiderato, ma mai ricevuto, e se l'è fatta andare bene per decenni.

_"Al cor gentil rempaira sempre amore_
_come l'augello in selva alla verzura_
_né fè amor ante che gentil core_
_né gentil core ante che amor, Natura"_

Sei talmente giovane che te li dovresti ricordare questi versi di Dante studiati alle superiori.

Bene, cosa hai davvero fatto, fin'ora, per contraccambiare l'amore evidente del tuo amante? 


E poi, ragazza mia, pensa a quel poveraccio che hai nel letto la sera: è un essere umano pure lui.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> giudicare dall'esterno è sempre facile,ma se fossi una persona orrobile,senza un cuore nn starei cosi male,io studio sto all'università,quest'estate ho provato a dire ai miei di voler tornare per un periodo da loro perchè avevo bisogno di riflettere ma mio padre sai cosa mi ha detto?che ho 28 anni e le cose devo risolverle da sola....quindi,senza una mia indipendenza che mi permette di prendere decisioni senza nessun tipo di problema,anche econimoco,dove vado?a breve mi laureo e sto gia iniziando a cercare lavoro...perchè vedi dave,nn sono cosi leggera come credi,o meglio a volte bisogna mettersi nei panni delle persone per capire cosa c'è dietro ogni loro decisione....


 
Ci mancherebbe solo che tu ti debba accollare i nostri "giudizi".
No, Perlina, qui leggi solo opinioni (o meglio, leggile come tali, che per qualcuno non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco ).

Tu sola sai quali sono i tuoi problemi, soprattutto quelli materiali.
Senti, io sono in una situazione dove per questioni materiali non me ne posso andare. Ne ho parlato con mia moglie, le ho spiegato che io non me ne vado solo perchè non posso. Per fortuna i rapporti sono buoni, e le problematiche, oltre al resto maturato in quasi trent'anni insieme comprendono la presenza di un figlio tredicenne. Si sta insieme, lei illusa di poter ricominciare, io disilluso del tutto, ma non più rancoroso.
Bene, tu puoi avere tutti i problemi di questa terra, ma per affrontare quello che è un nuovo capitolo della tua vita devi in primo luogo lasciar perdere le finzioni. Sei in casa con una persona inconsapevole. Metti in chiaro subito con tuo marito, glielo devi. Se poi non riesci a mantenere rapporti tali da lasciarti il tempo di sistemarti, prendi il fagottino ed arrangiati. I problemi pratici a 28 anni si risolvono sempre. Basta accontentarsi. Certo che se pretendi di mantenere una certa qualità di vita, te lo scordi, o quantomeno rimandi a tempi migliori. Inoltre tu dovresti avere l'appoggio del tuo amante: non dico di approfittarne come un parassita, ma quantomeno mettilo al corrente della tua *DECISIONE* e progetta con lui il futuro che con lui dici di voler vivere.


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> significa nn essere amante a vita!!!vivere alla luce del sole senza doversi nascondere!!!!beh,io nn gli avevo mai parlato prima di voler andare da un legale,ma nel momento in cui ha iniziato a sfogare la sua rabbia gli ho detto di volerlo fare,e nn lo biasimo se pensa che era troppo comodo x me andare da un legale proprio mentre sapevo che stavo x perderlo....avrei potuto farlo anche prima....secondo lui....


Ok mi è chiaro ora. Quindi dovevi agire prima. 
Ora non puoi più aspettare, vai da sto avvocato e chiudi con tuo marito. Non ti rimane null'altro da fare.
Sinceramente, spero veramente che con lui tutto vada meglio. E spero anche che questa esperienza ti cambi in meglio e per il meglio. Per te e per tutte le persone che ti stanno attorno.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

il problema è che in questi 5 mesi ho detto tante cose al mio amante ma nn le ho mai messe in pratica..e lui nn sa nemmeno dei problemi economici che dovrei affrontare andando via perchè nn sa che mio padre nn mi accetterebbe dinuovo a casa da lui....


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> il problema è che in questi 5 mesi ho detto tante cose al mio amante ma nn le ho mai messe in pratica..e lui nn sa nemmeno dei problemi economici che dovrei affrontare andando via perchè nn sa che mio padre nn mi accetterebbe dinuovo a casa da lui....


 
Ci sono persone per le quali quella del giocoliere è una dote innata.
Evidentemente tu non sei tra queste, quindi piantala con i "non detto", comincia a dire, a presentare la realtà a tutti per quella che è e parti da quello.
Non puoi partire a costruirti un futuro sulle balle che racconti!!!!!! O sulle cose che nascondi!!!!!!
Questo è un atteggiamento che a 28 anni non ti è più concesso, ( ma neppure a 18)


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

E' vero,hai perfettamente ragione....il mio amante si è sentito un ripiego e addirittura dopo il nostro litigio(quello di un mese fa)gli ho detto che mi ha solo rovinato la vita....ora lo credo che è un attimino arrabbiato con me....e che anche lui mi abbia detto cose brutte....lui mi diceva sempre"tu tuo marito nn lo lascerai mai"...in realtà credo che è normale che lui ora si senta usato da me


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> il mio amante è sempre stato molto rispettoso della mia vita,nn mi ha mai posto davanti ad una scelta o obbligata a prenderne per forza...semplicemente si è fatto da parte quando ha visto che non cambiava niente...non nego di aver sbagliato,ma nn è facile trovarsi davanti ad una scelta e scegliere...lui lo conoscevo da 3 mesi,l'altro era il mio fidanzato da 6 anni...i miei sono un po all'antica nn credo avrebbero accetato una mia decisione di mandare tutto all'aria 2-3 mesi prima delle nozze...


... preferiscono la figlia che si sposa con già l'optional amante? mah... credo di no.
preferiscono la figlia che si sposa con un uomo che non ama e che prima o poi lascerà (a prescindere da questo amante o dai prossimi, tu pensi di poter vivere TUTTA LA VITA con un uomo a cui vuoi bene, sei affezionata come un bel maglione di lana caldo, ma che non ami?) credo di no. 
Forse non dai abbastanza fiducia ai tuoi genitori... Certo che subito bizze e scene, ma poi sono i tuoi genitori, non ti condannerebbero all'infelicità...


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non stai sprecando la tua vita carissima, l'hai già sprecata nel momento in cui sei diventata una mentitirice del cavolo. >a evitare tutte queste menate per i parenti ed amici? Ti saresti evitata ua figura di ragazza poco seria e decisamente facile.
> Allora a prescindere da te e quello che vuoi che sinceramente non me ne fotte un cavolo, mettere invece su un poco di sincerità e lasciare tuo marito (ovviamente pagando tu tutte le spese legali necessarie, perchè sinceramente il problema sei tu) e cercare di vivere con l'altro no?
> Però se fossi l'altro non ti vorrei, perchè dimmi finchè si è l'amante tutto va bene, ma tu staresti con una che ha tradito il fidanzato prima e il marito dopo per un altro? Ti fideresti di una persona come te? Ammettilo, non sei il meglio da scegliere, sei la classica Fiat Duna, mi chiedo il tuo amante tolto il sesso perchè ti viene dietro? perchè viene dietro ad una Fiat Duna??


... ti aspettavo! però hai resistito qlk ora!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... preferiscono la figlia che si sposa con già l'optional amante? mah... credo di no.
> preferiscono la figlia che si sposa con un uomo che non ama e che prima o poi lascerà (a prescindere da questo amante o dai prossimi, tu pensi di poter vivere TUTTA LA VITA con un uomo a cui vuoi bene, sei affezionata come un bel maglione di lana caldo, ma che non ami?) credo di no.
> Forse non dai abbastanza fiducia ai tuoi genitori... Certo che subito bizze e scene, ma poi sono i tuoi genitori, non ti condannerebbero all'infelicità...


 
Ciao Minnie, tesorino, come stai?

I genitori sono qualcosa che lei deve (nei limiti del rispetto filiale) lasciarsi alle spalle. Ora è la sua vita che deve curare, non le aspettative dei genitori.


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ciao Minnie, tesorino, come stai?
> 
> I genitori sono qualcosa che lei deve (nei limiti del rispetto filiale) lasciarsi alle spalle. Ora è la sua vita che deve curare, non le aspettative dei genitori.


 
... continuo a navigare a vista... aspetto l'appuntamento con l'avvocato cattivello.... mi dovrebbe richiamare oggi.... sperem.... Tu? 

Hai ragione per i genitori, ma sai, penso che saperseli a fianco (o almeno non contro) l'aiuterebbe a fare il grande passo....


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

giusto,ho vissuto sempre col terrore di deludere i miei genitori,ma adesso basta la vita è mia!!!!


----------



## Illuso (6 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Complimenti per la battuta.
> 
> Visto che è capitato, e da quanto leggo a più di una persona, sì, direi proprio che sono cose che capitano.
> Capitano, e forse ad un occhio poco attento o ferito, sembrano anche tutte uguali.
> ...


Ma se a Voi non dispiace (come sembra) io mi schiererei dalla parte del tradito, che mai come in questo caso ha buttato nel cesso, sei anni di fidanzamento, uno di matrimonio, un bel pacco di denaro, per scoprire che ...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non sono te, non ho vissuto la tua storia, quindi hai ragione, non posso capirti, ti chiedo scusa se sono stata affrettata.
> 
> Tuttavia concedimi di aver avuto le mie brutte esperienze, dammi credito quando ti dico che ho incontrato brutte persona, ho vissuto brutte situazioni. E so che cosa vuol dire soffrire.
> 
> Le parole di Farfalla non sono le parole di una donna che non considera il dolore altrui. Non sono le parole di una donna fredda e calcolatrice. Sono le parole di chi sa di aver sbagliato e ringrazia di avere la possibilità di rimediare. Il fatto che tu la inviti a esprimere un parere che non le appartiene, solo perchè ha tradito, come se ogni traditrice e traditore la pensasse nello stesso identico modo, secondo me è superficialità.


Grazie:bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, in quanto gli è stato detto che lei si stava per sposare. Lei poi l'ha richiamato, e lui non si è nascosto dietro ad un dito. Quindi concorso in colpa?


 :up:


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma se a Voi non dispiace (come sembra) io mi schiererei dalla parte del tradito, che mai come in questo caso ha buttato nel cesso, sei anni di fidanzamento, uno di matrimonio, un bel pacco di denaro, per scoprire che ...


 
ma ripeto: in tutto questo il marito dov'è?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> giusto,ho vissuto sempre col terrore di deludere i miei genitori,ma adesso basta la vita è mia!!!!


Vedi, siamo abituati a credere che i genitori abbiano diritto sul futuro dei figli.
Questo è profondamente sbagliato, in quanto al contrario essi hanno dei doveri in merito, e basta.
Certo il rispetto per i genitori non deve mai e poi mai mancare, ma esso non deve in alcun modo essere limite o freno per i figli. Il genitore insegna ed indirizza, ma non può fare altro. La strada la percorre il figlio a suo modo, pertanto deve essere messo nelle condizioni di usare l'insegnamento genitoriale come un mezzo per sopravvivere agli strali della vita ed ottenere ciò che si desidera per sè, non per decretare cosa si o cosa no.
Ricordiamoci però che i genitori sono esseri umani, sensibili e spesso fragili, quindi il rispetto che dobbiamo loro deve permetterci di ottenere la nostra vita anche a volte con un taglio netto, per quanto duro, ma mai scadendo nell'offesa o nella sfida.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma se a Voi non dispiace (come sembra) io mi schiererei dalla parte del tradito, che mai come in questo caso ha buttato nel cesso, sei anni di fidanzamento, uno di matrimonio, un bel pacco di denaro, per scoprire che ...



Se davvero hai l'impressione che anche un solo utente si sia "schierato" per Perlina, penso che il tuo dolore stia offuscando la tua capacità critica.

Abbiamo tutti detto che dovrebbe separarsi e prendersi la responsabilità delle sue azion, chi con un tono chi con un altro.

Prova a rileggere, dimmi che ne pensi...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> giusto,ho vissuto sempre col terrore di deludere i miei genitori,ma adesso basta la vita è mia!!!!


Non pensare alla delusione che gli dai. Te lo dico io che ho 40 anni e sono sempre stata legata a filo doppio con i miei, tanto che ancora adesso quando faccio una qualunque scemata ho ancora paura del loro giudizio.
Lascia perdere loro pensa alla tua vita, alla tua felicità e anche a tuo marito.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma se a Voi non dispiace (come sembra) io mi schiererei dalla parte del tradito, che mai come in questo caso ha buttato nel cesso, sei anni di fidanzamento, uno di matrimonio, un bel pacco di denaro, per scoprire che ...


Senza dubbio è parte in causa, ma non è qui dentro, tanto che è pure fuori dai pensieri di Perlina.
Un richiamo al rispetto è l'unica cosa che abbia senso, perchè costituire un "partito per il povero cornuto" lascerebbe il tempo che trova.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma se a Voi non dispiace (come sembra) io mi schiererei dalla parte del tradito, che mai come in questo caso ha buttato nel cesso, sei anni di fidanzamento, uno di matrimonio, un bel pacco di denaro, per scoprire che ...


Ma scusami hai sentito qualcuno di noi (traditrici) non prendere le difese del marito?
Forse è la prima volta che siamo tutti concordi con il fatto che la vittima sia il marito e sia giusto che lei si separi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ma ripeto: in tutto questo il marito dov'è?


 
E' un "danno collaterale".
Un povero diavolo che evidentemente non c'entra nulla con Perlina.
D'altro canto raramente una persona travolta da un'auto ha precedenti rapporti con l'investitore


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

in tutto questo vorrei riacquistare la fiducia del mio amante...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> in tutto questo vorrei riacquistare la fiducia del mio amante...


mostragli i documenti (firmati) della separazione ed esponigli un progetto


----------



## Sid (6 Ottobre 2010)

*Perlina*

a me pare che tu abbia dubbi sia sul tuo amore per l'amante, sia sul suo per te.
Non sarà che è comodo avere un marito a casa che ti sta aiutando a costruirti un futuro?
Mi chiedo se le valutazioni che stai facendo - se stare con l'amante o meno - hanno più a che vedere con la convenienza che con l'amore.

Perchè non hai parlato con il tuo amante del fatto che se tu lasciassi tuo marito saresti senza casa e senza i soldi per pagartene una? 

E poi... non hai ancora finito gli studi... perchè hai avuto tanta fretta per sposarti?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> a me pare che tu abbia dubbi sia sul tuo amore per l'amante, sia sul tuo per lui.
> Non sarà che è comodo avere un marito a casa che ti sta aiutando a costruirti un futuro?
> Mi chiedo se le valutazioni che stai facendo - se stare con l'amante o meno - hanno più a che vedere con la convenienza che con l'amore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Illuso (6 Ottobre 2010)

Ma scusami hai sentito qualcuno di noi (traditrici) non prendere le difese del marito?
*Forse è la prima volta che siamo tutti concordi* con il fatto che la vittima sia il marito e sia giusto che lei si separi.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

pensi sia questo che vuole(in base a quello che ho scritto ovviamente)....quando gli ho detto ke per un periodo sarei andata dai miei per riflettere all'inizio nn sembro entusiasta,nel senso disse che io ero assillante (scusa)poi il giorno dopo mi mando una serie di msg in cui diceva che avrebbe desiderato passare una notte con me...solo io e lui...forse mi sta studiando e valutare in base a quello che faccio?nn so che pensare....


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Se davvero l'opinione di mamma e papà è così importante per te da farti sposare un uomo che non amavi più -e immagino che per i tuoi il matrimonio sia per tutta la vita...- allora, Perlina, il tuo problema principale non è il tuo matrimonio in rovina o l'amante che giustamente si stufa e ti lascia.
> 
> Se davvero non riesci ad affrontare una decisione dolorosa, ma necessaria, sappi che questo influenzerà negativamente tutta la tua vita.
> Affronta questo problema dentro di te. Non puoi vivere trasportata dalla corrente. Devi essere capace di prendere le tue decisioni. Per te.


quoto


----------



## Sid (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> pensi sia questo che vuole(in base a quello che ho scritto ovviamente)....quando gli ho detto ke per un periodo sarei andata dai miei per riflettere all'inizio nn sembro entusiasta,nel senso disse che io ero assillante (scusa)poi il giorno dopo mi mando una serie di msg in cui diceva che avrebbe desiderato passare una notte con me...solo io e lui...forse mi sta studiando e valutare in base a quello che faccio?nn so che pensare....


ma scusa... prima di andare dai tuoi genitori (che al momento mi pare di cpaire ti hanno detto che devi risolverti i problemi da sola...) e al di là del fatto di passare una notte con il tuo amante.... qualcosa di più concreto fra voi c'è?
Lui ti vuole tutta per sè ... In cosa si dovrebbe tradurre questo per voi due? Chi affronta  le questioni pratiche?


----------



## Illuso (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> in tutto questo vorrei riacquistare la fiducia del mio amante...


La fiducia del tuo amante? e quella di tuo marito? dove la posizioni in tutte elucubrazioni? parlaci un pò di lui, che razza di persona è cosa ha fatto per meritarsi tutto questa indifferenza da parte tua?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> si,è solo colpa mia questo lo ammetto,ho fatto una c.....e *se potessi tornare indietro nn esiterei a mandare tutto all'aria....*mi sento in colpa verso l'altro perchè per colpa mia mi ha dovuto condividere con una latro per un anno,verso mio marito perchè nn merita tutto questo e verso di me,perchè sto solo sprecando la mia vita...a soli 28 anni....


tu non puoi tornare indietro
ma puoi mandare tutto all'aria

è solo un po' più pesante di come sarebbe stato prima

tu sai qual'è la soluzione 
ma non te ne vuoi assumere il peso e la responsabilità


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma scusami hai sentito qualcuno di noi (traditrici) non prendere le difese del marito?
> *Forse è la prima volta che siamo tutti concordi* con il fatto che la vittima sia il marito e sia giusto che lei si separi.


E lo evidenzi anche?
Allora prima di dire che arrivo io e le altre a dire che capita e a non pensare al marito, leggi grazie


----------



## mariasole (6 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ma scusa... prima di andare dai tuoi genitori (che al momento mi pare di cpaire ti hanno detto che devi risolverti i problemi da sola...) e al di là del fatto di passare una notte con il tuo amante.... *qualcosa di più concreto fra voi c'è?*
> Lui ti vuole tutta per sè ... In cosa si dovrebbe tradurre questo per voi due?* Chi affronta le questioni pratiche?*
> 
> :up:


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> mostragli i documenti (firmati) della separazione ed esponigli un progetto




*ANNULLAMENTO DEL MATRIMONIO*​ 

:up:



Non vedo altra soluzione, punto.

​


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E lo evidenzi anche?
> Allora prima di dire che arrivo io e le altre a dire che capita e a non pensare al marito, leggi grazie


 
Più che "illuso" dovrebbe chiamarsi forse "incarognito".

Non ha torto a parlare del marito, ma d'altro canto è talmente evidente che a Perlina frega meno che nulla che l'unica cosa che possiamo sperare che accada in favore del malcapitato marito è che lei si convinca a separarsi.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ANNULLAMENTO DEL MATRIMONIO*​
> 
> :up:
> 
> ...



Con sacra rota e tutto?


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> con sacra rota e tutto?



ovvio!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> il problema è che lui nn pensava di innamorarsi di me...nn mi conosceva cosi bene e nn conosceva molti lati del mio carattere che l'hanno fatto innamorare di me...è iniziato tutto cosi,per caso....ma a volte le cose cambiano


 
e non è detto che non cambino ancora

ma intanto

tu sei diventata amante di uno che non ti amava e che tu non amavi
prima ancora di diventare moglie, già ti stavi togliendo uno sfizio
ma ti sei sposata perchè era la scelta più comoda per te

poi avete continuato così

ora che pensi che lui ti ama e che temi di perdere lo sfizio ti chiedi come fare a metterci una pezza

se lo sfizio non pensasse di allontanarsi, forse tutto 'sto cruccio non ti sarebbe venuto
e comunque il cruccio non è così forte da determinarti a prendere l'unica decisione che sarebbe congruente


c'è un significato in tutto ciò
pensaci


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Con sacra rota e tutto?


 
Certo, altrimenti si va avanti con la "rota di scorta", e per rispetto tra essri umani non mi sembra il caso


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ANNULLAMENTO DEL MATRIMONIO*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anch'io ci stavo pensando ci sono tutti gli estremi


----------



## Papero (6 Ottobre 2010)

Se ami il "fidanzato" tira fuori i coglioni e abbi il coraggio di lasciare quel povero inconsapevole cornuto di tuo marito. E' poco che sei sposata e non hai figli, fallo adesso!!!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> si però l'atteggiamento del mio amante nn è che lo capisco a pieno:5 mesi fa litighiamo e dietro questo litigio inizia a sfogare la sua rabbia,dicendo che voleva una storia normale,che questa storia ci avrebbe creato solo problemi ecc.ecc.ed io gli dico che stavo pensando di andare da un legale,lui mi rispose che nn gli importava,lo so è troppo comodo agire quando vedi che le cose si stanno mettendo male per te,però credete che sia questo il motivo?


credo sia giusto il comportamento del tuo amante
certe decisioni sono più tue che sue
non è lui che ti ci deve spingere oltremisura

il tuo problema vero al riguardo qual'è?
hai paura di mollare tuo marito se non sei più che sicura che ce ne sia un'altro pronto?

il dato oggettivo è che non ami tuo marito
non sei la donna per lui
restituiscigli la possibilità di amare 
e per il resto: que sera, sera


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Se ami il "fidanzato" tira fuori i coglioni e abbi il coraggio di lasciare quel povero inconsapevole cornuto di tuo marito. E' poco che sei sposata e non hai figli, fallo adesso!!!


 
Da buon toscanaccio: pragmatico ed efficace! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> giudicare dall'esterno è sempre facile,ma se fossi una persona orrobile,senza un cuore nn starei cosi male,io studio sto all'università,quest'estate ho provato a dire ai miei di voler tornare per un periodo da loro perchè avevo bisogno di riflettere ma mio padre sai cosa mi ha detto?che *ho 28 anni e le cose devo risolverle da sola.*...quindi,senza una mia indipendenza che mi permette di prendere decisioni senza nessun tipo di problema,anche econimoco,dove vado?a breve mi laureo e sto gia iniziando a cercare lavoro...perchè vedi dave,nn sono cosi leggera come credi,o meglio a volte bisogna mettersi nei panni delle persone per capire cosa c'è dietro ogni loro decisione....


tuo padre ti ha detto il giusto

e ti ha restituito un'autonoma facoltà decisionale da "adulta"

e tu hai deciso

perchè sbattermi se ho un marito che mi mantiene?
meglio tenere il piede in 2 staffe 

a 28 anni sei ancora all'università?
non sarai un po' anzianotta?


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Io penso alla delusione del marito quando verra' a conoscenza dei fatti  ... che pacco! ... la vita gli ha giocato proprio una brutta botta  .


----------



## Papero (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io penso alla delusione del marito quando verra' a conoscenza dei fatti  ... che pacco! ... la vita gli ha giocato proprio una brutta botta  .


Quando leggo queste storie penso al culo che ho avuto a trovare una donna come mia moglie e alla cazzata che stavo facendo andando a impelagarmi con una fedifraga incancrenita...

Si vive una volta sola, ca**o!

Tornando O.T. penso che sia molto meglio se il marito viene a sarperlo subito così ha modo di rifarsi una vita perchè una moglie del genere lo cornificherà per tutta la vita durante :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quando leggo queste storie penso al culo che ho avuto a trovare una donna come mia moglie e alla cazzata che stavo facendo andando a impelagarmi con una fedifraga incancrenita...
> 
> Si vive una volta sola, ca**o!
> 
> Tornando O.T. penso che sia molto meglio se il marito viene a sarperlo subito così ha modo di rifarsi una vita perchè una moglie del genere lo cornificherà per tutta la vita durante :mrgreen:



... io penso/credo che quest'uomo non si ri-sposera' *mai *piu' in vita sua  .


----------



## Papero (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io penso/credo che quest'uomo non si ri-sposera' *mai *piu' in vita sua  .


Io ho un amico a cui è successa una cosa simile, è stato cornuto intramenia  cioè prima e dopo il matrimonio di lei. Quando ha saputo è successa una mezza tragedia ma adesso si è risposato ed è felicissimo con la nuova moglie :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ho un amico a cui è successa una cosa simile, è stato cornuto intramenia  cioè prima e dopo il matrimonio di lei. Quando ha saputo è successa una mezza tragedia ma adesso si è risposato ed è felicissimo con la nuova moglie :mrgreen:



Buon per lui, davvero!!!

Certo che pensare a come starà il marito mette una tristezza...


----------



## Sabina (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> si però l'atteggiamento del mio amante nn è che lo capisco a pieno:5 mesi fa litighiamo e dietro questo litigio inizia a sfogare la sua rabbia,dicendo che voleva una storia normale,che questa storia ci avrebbe creato solo problemi ecc.ecc.ed io gli dico che stavo pensando di andare da un legale,lui mi rispose che nn gli importava,lo so è troppo comodo agire quando vedi che le cose si stanno mettendo male per te,però credete che sia questo il motivo?


Naturalmente ha reagito cosi' per rabbia. Tu devi decidere se continuare o no il tuo matrimonio per rispetto nei confronti di tuo marito e anche di te stessa. Sei ancora giovane, con tuo marito ci dovresti passare la tua vita. Così com'è capitato con questa persona potrebbe capitarti con un altro se i sentimenti per tuo marito non sono solidi.


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> in tutto questo vorrei riacquistare la fiducia del mio amante...


 
... c'è solo una strada. Ed è sempre la stessa....


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Io non ho capito una cosa, Daniele cosa c'ha contro la Fiat Duna  ?


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io penso/credo che quest'uomo non si ri-sposera' *mai *piu' in vita sua  .


concordo.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non ho capito una cosa, Daniele cosa c'ha contro la Fiat Duna  ?


 
La Duna è presa come esempio della macchina "sbagliata", skrausa, insignificante, inutile, inaffidabile, brutta, inefficiente etc etc


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

*Scusate l'OT*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La Duna è presa come esempio della macchina "sbagliata", skrausa, insignificante, inutile, inaffidabile, brutta, inefficiente etc etc



Sai una cosa ... io l'ho avuta per 8 anni  ed e' stata l'auto che non ha mai visto un meccanico  ed i miei cani ci stavano da RE quando viaggiavo :carneval:


*VIVA LA FIAT DUNA SW!!!


*




​


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai una cosa ... io l'ho avuta per 8 anni  ed e' stata l'auto che non ha mai visto un meccanico  ed i miei cani ci stavano da RE quando viaggiavo :carneval:
> 
> 
> *VIVA LA FIAT DUNA SW!!!*​


 
Io parlo per sentito dire.
Personalmente non ho esperienze in merito, ma so che è considerata l'auto dello sfigato per eccellenza.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io parlo per sentito dire.
> Personalmente non ho esperienze in merito, ma so che è considerata l'auto dello sfigato per eccellenza.


Anche io ne ho sempre sentito parlar male ... forse la mia era/e' stata una speciale, una "eletta"  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

per chi ha detto che sono anzianotta x stare all'università,nn c'è un limite x laurearsi e poi ho 28 anni nn 50!!!tra me e il mio amante c'era un legame forte,fatto di sentimenti,e l'unica che dovrebbe risolvere le questioni pratiche sono io,io ho fatto il casino ed io lo devo risolvere.....


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> *per chi ha detto che sono anzianotta x stare all'università,nn c'è un limite x laurearsi e poi ho 28 anni* nn 50!!!tra me e il mio amante c'era un legame forte,fatto di sentimenti,e l'unica che dovrebbe risolvere le questioni pratiche sono io,io ho fatto il casino ed io lo devo risolvere.....



Su questo ti do ragione :up:, c'e' gente che si laurea anche dopo i cinquant'anni sai  , per il resto ho dato il mio consiglio: Annullamento del matrimonio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> per chi ha detto che sono anzianotta x stare all'università,nn c'è un limite x laurearsi e poi ho 28 anni nn 50!!!tra me e il mio amante c'era un legame forte,fatto di sentimenti,e l'unica che dovrebbe risolvere le questioni pratiche sono io,io ho fatto il casino ed io lo devo risolvere.....


 
mah, sai, io e mia moglie per sposarci abbiamo aspettato diversi anni, tanto da trovare entrambi un lavoro ed essere autonomi. avevamo io 28 anni e lei 24, ed erano 6 anni che eravamo insieme, almeno quattro che si parlava seriamente di matrimonio. Eppure senza un lavoro ognuno, non ci saremmo sposati.
Dato tutto il discorso che ci hai fatto, la tua età, il tuo modo di affrontare (no affrontare) qui la figura di tuo marito, quello che dici dell'influenza che hanno avuto i tuoi genitori etc etc....... beh credo che molti di noi ti vedano (non offenderti) come una ragazza abbastanza viziata, magari non una "fuori corso professionista", ma sicuramente una che non ha mai avuto i piedi freddi.

Per ora........


----------



## cleo81 (6 Ottobre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma se a Voi non dispiace (come sembra) io mi schiererei dalla parte del tradito, che mai come in questo caso ha buttato nel cesso, sei anni di fidanzamento, uno di matrimonio, un bel pacco di denaro, per scoprire che ...


Ehm... forse hai letto solo la prima frase?

Mi sembra che finora tutti ci siamo schierati dalla parte del marito...
Magari dando opinioni e consigli, senza puntare il dito contro la strega.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ehm... forse hai letto solo la prima frase?
> 
> Mi sembra che finora tutti ci siamo schierati dalla parte del marito...
> Magari dando opinioni e consigli, senza puntare il dito contro* la strega.*


Perche' c'era una strega?  Dove? Quando? ... io non l'ho vista!


----------



## cleo81 (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione :up:, c'e' gente che si laurea anche dopo i cinquant'anni sai  , per il resto ho dato il mio consiglio: Annullamento del matrimonio.


Beh Marì... chi si laurea dopo i 50 anni di solito lavora nel mentre... non si fa mantenere.
Anche secondo me essere all'università a 28 anni... 
vabbè... o ci sono stati problemi tangibili e reali...
oppure... te le sei spassata 
e per carità... se potevi permettertelo hai fatto pure bene...
ma da lì a dire che sei in corso... ne passa


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> per chi ha detto che sono anzianotta x stare all'università,nn c'è un limite x laurearsi e poi ho 28 anni nn 50!!!tra me e il mio amante c'era un legame forte,fatto di sentimenti,e l'unica che dovrebbe risolvere le questioni pratiche sono io,io ho fatto il casino ed io lo devo risolvere.....


bellina lei

lo so da me che non c'è un limite

ma se uno non lavora (e tu hai detto di non avere un'indipendenza economica) e studia all'università nell'ottica di guadagnarsela 'st'indipendenza, 28 anni cominciano ad essere già tanti

poi certo, se uno va all'università solo per ampliare la sua cultura o le sue conoscenze, tanto qualcuno che lo mantiene ce l'ha ....
è un altro discorso

poi ci si può anche mantenere agli studi lavorando eh?
e non dipendere nè da genitori che amerebbero vederci sposati col fidanzato storico nè da coniugi che devono sostenere conti e corna mentre noi piangiamo perchè il nostro amante si sente usato da noi


scusa la franchezza, ma le chiacchere stanno a zero
non sarebbe male se guardassi in faccia la realtà


----------



## cleo81 (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' c'era una strega?  Dove? Quando? ... io non l'ho vista!


SìSì... brutta e cattiva!!!
Scappa Marì, scappa... altrimenti ti prende!


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Beh Marì... chi si laurea dopo i 50 anni di solito lavora nel mentre... non si fa mantenere.
> Anche secondo me essere all'università a 28 anni...
> vabbè... o ci sono stati problemi tangibili e reali...
> oppure... te le sei spassata
> ...



Conosco gente ch'e' "fuori corso con la vita" da una vita :carneval: ma questa e' un'altra storia :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> SìSì... brutta e cattiva!!!
> *Scappa Marì, scappa... altrimenti ti prende!*



*A me?*

:rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

lavorare part time nn mi permetterebbe quello che voglio..con 400 euro al mese nn vivi da solo e paghi anche l'affitto..altrimentio dovrei lasciare l'università...x amore mioerchè mi hai kiesto chi deve risolvere le questioni pratiche?


----------



## cleo81 (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> lavorare part time nn mi permetterebbe quello che voglio..con 400 euro al mese nn vivi da solo e paghi anche l'affitto..altrimentio dovrei lasciare l'università...x amore mioerchè mi hai kiesto chi deve risolvere le questioni pratiche?


Se sei vicina alla laurea, trovati un lavoro qualsiasi (il primo che trovi) a tempo pieno e studi quel poco che ti manca nel tempo libero.
Cerca di spiegare la faccenda a tuo marito, se riuscite a conservare un minimo di buoni rapporti ti darà qualche mese di tempo per trovarti un monolocale o una stanza da dividere con altri studenti (che forse inizialmente è la cosa migliore e più economica).
Ecco la soluzione.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

oppure aspettare febbraio ,laurearmi e trovare un lavoro che mi permetta di essere indipendente....era quaesto che volevo fare,fare una scelta senza dar conto agli altri...con un lavoro e una casa tutti miei al diavolo tutti no?


----------



## cleo81 (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> oppure aspettare febbraio ,laurearmi e trovare un lavoro che mi permetta di essere indipendente....era quaesto che volevo fare,fare una scelta senza dar conto agli altri...con un lavoro e una casa tutti miei al diavolo tutti no?


Non so che studi tu ti accinga a terminare, ma lo sai che per trovare un lavoro un laureato impiega dagli 8 mesi a un anno?
Dammi retta, non aspettare il lavoro d'oro, prendi il primo che trovi e rimboccati le maniche.
Il lavoro poi si cambia, si migliora. 

E' ora di cominciare.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

per cleo 81ensi che nicola(non voglio chimarlo piu amante)sulla base di tutto quello che ho scritto,abbia preso questa decisione perchè in fondo nn voleva piou soffrire ?e sentirsi come un  amante soltanto?è cosi arrabbiato che nn saprei da dove iniziare x dirgli quello che voglio fare...


----------



## cleo81 (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> per cleo 81ensi che nicola(non voglio chimarlo piu amante)sulla base di tutto quello che ho scritto,abbia preso questa decisione perchè in fondo nn voleva piou soffrire ?e sentirsi come un  amante soltanto?è cosi arrabbiato che nn saprei da dove iniziare x dirgli quello che voglio fare...


Certo che lo penso.
E penso che volesse spronarti.

Il tuo problema in questo momento è capire che NON DEVI DIRGLI COSA VUOI FARE, MA DEVI FARE.


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

sapessi quante me ne ha dette...credo mi odi....


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

pensa,una volta mi ha persino minacciata di parlare con i miei se avessi continuato a cercarlo,poi passava un po di tempo e mi cercava lui...nn so cosa pensare,forse vorrebbe allontanarsi da me ma nn ci riesce?potrebbe essere un motivo di quei suoi tira e molla...


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> pensa,una volta mi ha persino minacciata di parlare con i miei se avessi continuato a cercarlo,poi passava un po di tempo e mi cercava lui...nn so cosa pensare,forse vorrebbe allontanarsi da me ma nn ci riesce?potrebbe essere un motivo di quei suoi tira e molla...


Secondo te, la sua è determinazione? Cioé, determinato ad avere ciò che vuole?
Come ne parli qui, sembra quasi puro egoismo, ma forse mi sbaglio ed è solo un'impressione dettata da come hai descritto la situazione.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mamma mia che schifo di persone che girano.

Dietro lo schermo del "sono insicura, non so cosa voglio, sono innamorata, A mio marito GLI voglio bene", abbiamo una donna che:

1) mentre fa i preparativi per il matrimonio (scelta delle musiche da cerimonia, luogo, ecc..) accetta le avances di uno conosciuto un anno prima.

2) comincia a farsi trapanare da questo. Va a casa e si fa trapanare pure dal fidanzato.

3) Si sposa. Persino in viaggio di nozze sente abitualmente l'amico.

4) non lascia la casa del marito solo e soltanto perchè ... aprite bene le orecchie ... NON HA I SOLDI PER FARLO! Cioè continua a stare col marito (vittima ignara) finchè non avrà la stabilità per sfankularlo e poi... ciao !!!


quindi... lei è quello che è (altro che Duna! La Duna quando la parcheggi sai che la ritrovi là. Questa invece chissà in quali box migra!).

Il tizio (Nicola) invece, è un grande. è uno di quelli che è riuscito a trombarsi una che faceva i preparativi per le nozze ed a rimanere sua amante. Perlina, lo sai che sei l'aneddoto preferito dei racconti da bar di questo Tizio ???? Del tipo : "aho, regà, mi trombo una da mentre faceva i preparativi per le nozze!"

Perlina, mi auguro che la vita ti restituisca quello che ti meriti.

(adesso vado a comprare l'ultimo di houellebecq che usciva oggi. ieri volevo fare nottata da feltrinelli).


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> .




Sostanzialmente, a Perlina stiamo dicendo tutti la stessa cosa.
Quello che non condivido nel tuo post è il tentativo di svilire Nicola. Che con tutto che ci ha provato con una fidanzata, non sappiamo minimamente cosa pensi. Anzi, possiamo leggere che avrebbe voluto una vita vera con Perlina.

Capisco che ci si immedesimi nelle storie, e che se si è sofferto si senta rabbia, ma sfogarla neanche tanto su Perlina, quanto sulla dignità dell'amante che ha sempre cercato di prendersela, fin da prima del matrimonio, mi sembra... inutile e disdicevole.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (6 Ottobre 2010)

Uno che si mette in mezzo a due che stanno per sposarsi lo fa solo per sollazzare l'epididimo e raccontarlo agli amici.
Tieni presente che è quello col bel fisico (magari il classico palestrato fankazzista).


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Uno che si mette in mezzo a due che stanno per sposarsi lo fa solo per sollazzare l'epididimo e raccontarlo agli amici.
> Tieni presente che è quello col bel fisico (magari il classico palestrato fankazzista).


Sei sicuro di aver letto la storia?
E' lei che si è sposata comunque, lui l'ha lasciata perchè non vuole fare l'amante


----------



## Sid (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> lavorare part time nn mi permetterebbe quello che voglio..con 400 euro al mese nn vivi da solo e paghi anche l'affitto..altrimentio dovrei lasciare l'università...x amore mioerchè mi hai kiesto chi deve risolvere le questioni pratiche?


ti ho chiesto io come pensi di risolvere le questioni pratiche.


Perchè non si vive di solo amore (ma questo devi dirmelo tu se c'è e da chi proviene) e anzi l'amore... l'amore... che amore potrebbe essere se non si traduce in nessun progetto concreto? Si, perchè un progetto concreto implica che se vuoi stare con il tuo amante, devi organizzare la tua vita con gli studi, con la casa, con il mantenimento.

Da quanto ho capito (non ho letto però più o meno gli interventi dopo questo che ho quotato. ora leggo il resto) tu pensavi di arrivare alla laurea e poi (forse? probabilmente ?) "sganciare" tuo marito.

Su questo mi astengo... le valutazioni morali non servono a nessuno


----------



## Sid (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di aver letto la storia?
> E' lei che si è sposata comunque, lui l'ha lasciata perchè non vuole fare l'amante


a dire il vero lei velatamente sembra dire che quando gli ha riferito che sarebbe andata dall'avvocato... lui si è leggermente "allontanato" (salvo mandarle messaggi che vuole passare una notte con lei)

A me Perlina non sembra proprio sicura sicura di lui. Mi aspettavo, infatti, che mi dicesse "Nicola mi ha detto che mi avrebbe aiutata", ma comincio a sospettare che a Nicola le questioni pratiche stiano un po' strette.


----------



## Cat (6 Ottobre 2010)

per perlina.
se decidi di lasciare il marito per regolarizzare la situazione con nicola, quest'ultimo sarà al tuo fianco?
ti aiuterà anche ma non solo con semplici reali questioni pratiche?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> a dire il vero lei velatamente sembra dire che quando gli ha riferito che sarebbe andata dall'avvocato... lui si è leggermente "allontanato" (salvo mandarle messaggi che vuole passare una notte con lei)
> 
> A me Perlina non sembra proprio sicura sicura di lui. Mi aspettavo, infatti, che mi dicesse "Nicola mi ha detto che mi avrebbe aiutata", ma comincio a sospettare che a Nicola le questioni pratiche stiano un po' strette.


Potrebbe anche essersi allontanato per vedere se lei era decisa a fare il grande passo e metterla alla prova.
Sono un'ottimista di natura, forse


----------



## Cat (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essersi allontanato per vedere se lei era decisa a fare il grande passo e metterla alla prova.
> Sono un'ottimista di natura, forse


penso anch'io così.
ora resterebbe da fargli vedere se lei è come la maggior parte degli uomini e allora non ci pensa nemmeno di lasciare il marito o se gli è sufficientemente desiderabile la vita che andrebbe a condurre con il nuovo lui e fa il grande passo.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> lavorare part time nn mi permetterebbe quello che voglio..con 400 euro al mese nn vivi da solo e paghi anche l'affitto..altrimentio dovrei lasciare l'università...x amore mioerchè mi hai kiesto chi deve risolvere le questioni pratiche?


non te l'ho chiesto io



Sid ha detto:


> ma scusa... prima di andare dai tuoi genitori (che al momento mi pare di cpaire ti hanno detto che devi risolverti i problemi da sola...) e al di là del fatto di passare una notte con il tuo amante.... qualcosa di più concreto fra voi c'è?
> Lui ti vuole tutta per sè ... In cosa si dovrebbe tradurre questo per voi due? Chi affronta le questioni pratiche?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> oppure aspettare febbraio ,laurearmi e trovare un lavoro che mi permetta di essere indipendente....era quaesto che volevo fare,fare una scelta senza dar conto agli altri...con un lavoro e una casa tutti miei al diavolo tutti no?


tu pensi che il mercato del lavoro stia aspettando te????


----------



## Cat (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> oppure aspettare febbraio ,laurearmi e trovare un lavoro che mi permetta di essere indipendente....era quaesto che volevo fare,fare una scelta senza dar conto agli altri...con un lavoro e una casa tutti miei al diavolo tutti no?


 
fai sempre quel che ti fa sentire bene.
non conosco il tuo tipo di corso di studi ma penso che ti esprimi con positività nel trovare un lavoro a ragion veduta.

io penso che se a tuo marito vuoi " solo bene" significa anche che il rapporto è logoro forse e tu certamente hai ponderato se lasciarlo o tentare di rinsaldare.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu pensi che il mercato del lavoro stia aspettando te????


Pessimista..non lo segui il TG4? E' due anni che dicono che c'è la ripresa! 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> *fai sempre quel che ti fa sentire bene.*
> non conosco il tuo tipo di corso di studi ma penso che ti esprimi con positività nel trovare un lavoro a ragion veduta.
> 
> io penso che se a tuo marito vuoi " solo bene" significa anche che il rapporto è logoro forse e tu certamente hai ponderato se lasciarlo o tentare di rinsaldare.


Entro certi limiti...ai serial killer fa sentire bene ammazzare la gente..Non penso che a loro si possano dare certi consigli.
Facendo un dovuto paragone..Questa perlina con tutto il casino che ha fatto mi sembra una serial killer sentimentale. Non la inviterei cos' candidamente a fare quello che la fa sentire bene :mrgreen::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

nn mi sono spiegata bene:nicola 5 mesi fa mi dice che è stanco di questa storia clandestina e che io a parer suo nn lascerò mai mio marito:Io gli risp.che allora sarei andata da un legale ma lui cosa doveva dirmi sicuro poi del fatto che nn ci sarei andata da un avvocato visto che nn l'avevo fatto prima?doveva dirmi,ah va bè,allora come nn detto...e se poi dall'avvocato nn ci fossi andata?Non è che lui si è tolto di mezzo quando gli ho detto dell'avvocato...è un poi diversa cosi la lettura della cosa...poi nicola è sempre stato attentissimo anche nel darmi consigli per nn fare in modo di essere scoperta,quindi lo spavaldo fuori al bar nn credo l'abbia fatto....sarebbe un controsenso...e lo faceva x me visto che lui era libero e poteva avere storie con altre 300 donne mentre io no...ero sposata...e mi ha sempre tutelata...in pratica ha perso un po di fiducia in me...nel vedere che dopo 1 anno nn ho fatto niente


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

Secondo te, la sua è determinazione? Cioé, determinato ad avere ciò che vuole?
Come ne parli qui, sembra quasi puro egoismo, ma forse mi sbaglio ed è solo un'impressione dettata da come hai descritto la situazione. 



in che senso sembra quasi puro egoismo il suo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non ho capito una cosa, Daniele cosa c'ha contro la Fiat Duna  ?



Per uno che tiene l'Alfa Romeo Gtv.....        :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> nn mi sono spiegata bene:nicola 5 mesi fa mi dice che è stanco di questa storia clandestina e che io a parer suo nn lascerò mai mio marito:Io gli risp.che allora sarei andata da un legale ma lui cosa doveva dirmi sicuro poi del fatto che nn ci sarei andata da un avvocato visto che nn l'avevo fatto prima?doveva dirmi,ah va bè,allora come nn detto...e se poi dall'avvocato nn ci fossi andata?Non è che lui si è tolto di mezzo quando gli ho detto dell'avvocato...è un poi diversa cosi la lettura della cosa...poi nicola è sempre stato attentissimo anche nel darmi consigli per nn fare in modo di essere scoperta,quindi lo spavaldo fuori al bar nn credo l'abbia fatto....sarebbe un controsenso...e lo faceva x me visto che lui era libero e poteva avere storie con altre 300 donne mentre io no...ero sposata...e mi ha sempre tutelata...in pratica ha perso un po di fiducia in me...nel vedere che dopo 1 anno nn ho fatto niente



Perlina, mia cara...non ci siamo proprio.

Parli di indipendenza: ottima cosa.
Concentrati su quello, sulla tua laurea, sulla tua indipendenza, sulla tua vita.
Non sarà facile, nè immediato trovare un lavoro di questi tempi, ma tu non mollare. Mettiti al primo posto.

Che il tuo Nicola perda pure fiducia in te, chi se ne frega!!!
Ma non vorrai dirmi che tieni a un uomo che ( secondo te) sta aspettando o ha aspettato che tu lasci il marito, no? E' questa l'indipendenza di cui parli?

Indipendenza vuol dire INDIPENDENZA.
Prima di tutto dalle seghe mentali degli altri.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,scrivo per la 1ma volta per raccontarvi la mia storia..ho 28 anni e sono sposata da una anno e mezzo,3 mesi prima del matrimonio ricevo una telefonata da un ragazzo conosciuto mentre facevo tirocionio un anno prima,all'inizio una semplice conversazione anche se si percepiva che lui avesse un forte interesse per me.A quelle telefonata ne seguirono decine,oltre a sms che mi mandava questa persona,ed io,poichè stavo per sposarmi gli dissi di lasciarmi stare perchè ci saremo fatti solo male...dopo 1 settimana lo chiamai io....lui si aprì con me,disse che ero il suo chiodo fisso dal 1mo giorno che mi aveva conosciuto,che era pazzo di me,che mi desiderava da impazzire e che nn aveva mai provato per nessuna il sentimento che provava per me...io gli risposi che per me tutto questo nn aveva nessun senso visto che stavo per sposarmi,lui disse che nn gli sarebbe importato dover soffrire un giorno perchè ne valeva la pena.Alla fine ho iniziato a provare anche io qualcosa per lui,qualcosa di forte..iniziamo a vederci,poi un giorno mi scrisse:sono geloso,ti voglio solo per me..mancava 1 mese al matrimonio ma io nn ce l'ho fatta a prendere una decisione prima,avevo troppa paura ma nn di sbagliare,della reazione dei miei genitori,dei miei amici...e mi sono sposata...in viaggio di nozze ci sentivamo tutti i giorni,poi sono tornata e ci siamo continuati a vedere..in pratica avevo un marito e un fidanzato,non posso definirlo amante perchè ci siamo amati alla follia...anche se di nascosto...dopoil matrimonio mi sono accorta che lui(che ha 32 anni)iniziava a soffrire di questa cosa..lo so,è normale ma io gli dicevo sempre che nn doveva demordere perchè la mia vita la immaginavo con lui....il tutto è andato avanti per una anno,poi una mattina dopo un nostro litigio alquanto banale,mi disse che questa storia nn poteva andare avanti,visto che ero sposata e a parer suo io ci tenevi di piu per mio marito che per lui,che voleva una storia normale,ha iniziato a sfogare tutta la sua rabbia...io subito gli risposi che a breve sarei andata da un avvocato ma nn è servito:non mi credeva.Dopo 4-5 mesi di tira e molla,durante i quali lui piu volte è "ricaduto",cioè ha riprovato a contattarmi,a chiamarmi anche se sporadicamente,litighiamo dinuovo perchè dice che lui nn è il mio giocattolo...a quel punto anche io inizio a sfogare la mia rabbia e conclusione..nn ci sentiamo da un mese...inutile dirvi come mi sento,è vero,potevo anche nn sposarmi e dimostrargli che per lui ci tenevo,ma il punto è che io per lui ci tengo...e nn vorrei perderlo..per favore datemi un consiglio,cosa ne pensate di tutta questa storia?E soprattutto adesso cme devo comportarmi con lui?


Ciao Perlina!

Io apprezzo veramente il modo che hai di porgerti, sei così fresca, così sincera, così diretta, così candida e così clamidia.

Il mondo si divide in tre gruppi: quelli intelligenti e quelli così stupidi che non sanno neanche contare.

Che poi le scrivono così piccole le clausole sui contratti che ti fanno firmare, come quando credi di aver aderito alla petizione per la riduzione delle tasse e ti arriva a casa una batteria di pentole col fondo alti dieci millimetri o come quando non ti spiegano bene che il matrimonio, in alcuni sistemi giuridici, ha un numero massimo di partecipanti limitato a due...

Nessuno che abbia una batteria di pentole nel ripostiglio potrà biasimarti per colpe che non sono tue!

E gli immigrati clandestini ci rubano il lavoro!

E nelle fogne ci sono coccodrilli albini!

E non mangiate gli OGM!


Ciao!


----------



## perlina (6 Ottobre 2010)

ok sono stupida secondo te?voglio fare l'ingenua?nn ho mai detto di esserlo!!!poi nn vedo cosa  c'è di strano se nicola ha fatto di tutto per avermi solo x lui ma nn c'è riuscito


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> ok sono stupida secondo te?voglio fare l'ingenua?nn ho mai detto di esserlo!!!poi nn vedo cosa c'è di strano se nicola ha fatto di tutto per avermi solo x lui ma nn c'è riuscito


Perlina!

Ti ho appena detto che mi piace il tuo modo di porgerti e tu mi chiedi se ti ritengo stupida?!
Vuoi forse insinuare che a me piacciono le persone stupide?
Stai dicendo che sono un ottuso con gusti dozzinali?
Magari mi rotolo anche nel fango infilandomi ghiande nel naso?
Non so neanche leggere quello che tu non hai scritto?
Non riesco a capire quello che tu non sei?

E Nicola?
Perchè non è riuscito ad averti?
Non è mica un problema mio?
Sono forse Nicola?
E non è neanche un problema tuo!
O tu ti chiami Nicola?

Ma Nicola è di Bari?
E questo che centra?
E perchè dovrebbe centrare?

Cambiando discorso, lo sai che conoscevo un Nicola?
Era di Bologna però.
Non che questa sia una scusa...

Ma tu?
Dove inizi?
Dove finisci?

Perchè insulti le persone che pensano che tu ti sia descritta come una sgualdrina?
Ma che significato credi che abbia la parola sgualdrina se associata al riflesso che hanno le tue parole nei cuori delle altre persone?
E che forma può avere la tua immagine?
Ma la tua immagine può avere davvero una forma?
O può averne più di una?
Tante quante sono i cuori?

Ah, ma tu non sai contare.

Ti perdono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Ottobre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Perlina!
> 
> Ti ho appena detto che mi piace il tuo modo di porgerti e tu mi chiedi se ti ritengo stupida?!
> Vuoi forse insinuare che a me piacciono le persone stupide?
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iago (6 Ottobre 2010)

...e se dicessi FAKE??


...col clima che si è creato, sarei subito accusato???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai una cosa ... io l'ho avuta per 8 anni  ed e' stata l'auto che non ha mai visto un meccanico  ed i miei cani ci stavano da RE quando viaggiavo :carneval:
> 
> 
> *VIVA LA FIAT DUNA SW!!!
> ...


marì, questa in foto è la Stilo Sw!!! La duna è famosa per vari piccoli (mica tanto piccoli) difetti di produzione, tanto che non poche uscivano dal concesionario...a spinta :mrgreen:.  Sicuramente era un'auto che durava secoli, nella media non andava mai ed ecco perchè era li ferma.
Comunque la Sw non era la brutta macchina per eccellenza, era la berlina la famosa cesso mobile.


----------



## Daniele (6 Ottobre 2010)

Perlina, allora riassumiamo...permani sino alla laurea e al primo lavooro d'oro che ti capiterà per sfanculare tuo marito che ti ha mantenuta mentre tu ti davi al pazzo sollazzo del cazzo di Nicola??? Cioè se è questo nessun problema, potresti però consigliare a tuo marito di ficcarsi una bella scopa nel sedere, così quando cammina per casa oltretutto spazzerebbe, vuoi mettere la comodità???

Perlina, sei una proprio una Fiat Duna al 100%...peccato, potevi essere Un GTV Alfa Romeo, quella si che è di razza!!!
Ma il mondo è fatto anche di Fiat Duna berlina, lo dobbiamo ammettere e quindi a te perlina darò un consiglio sincero. Annullamento del matrimonio, scuse sincere al tuo marito ed appena hai i soldi per farlo stacca un assegno a lui per il disturbo che gli hai arrecato nella tua vita comune con lui, non lo avrai ripagato della amarezza, ma almeno dei soldi che sei costata si! I tuoi genitori hanno dei doveri verso di te, tuo marito visto quello che hai fatto hai fatto no!
Ah, per la cronaca, se Nicola è bravo si sarà trombato altre donzelle facendo credere a te tutto questo...tanto sapeva che non avresti mai lasciato tuo marito e se ci avresti pensato cti avrebbe fanculizzato, decisamente forte questo uomo!!! :up:


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> marì, questa in foto è la Stilo Sw!!! La duna è famosa per vari piccoli (mica tanto piccoli) difetti di produzione, tanto che non poche uscivano dal concesionario...a spinta :mrgreen:.  Sicuramente era un'auto che durava secoli, nella media non andava mai ed ecco perchè era li ferma.
> Comunque *la Sw non era la brutta macchina per eccellenza*, era la berlina la famosa cesso mobile.



Io c'ho viaggiato Catania-Napoli con i miei due cani (grossi) per anni, e l'ho lasciata a mia nuora nel 96 quando mi sono spostata per gli Stati Uniti ... per le mie necessita' andava bene, ricordo che appena pochi mesi dopo la consegna la concessionaria mi ha invitata in sede per il cambio di un pezzo difettoso ( detto da loro, per me andava bene) dopo, il meccanico solo per cose di normale amministrazione tipo filtro dell'olio etc etc, sono stata fortunata evidentemente.

Verissimo, la berlina era un vero cesso.


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Verissimo, la berlina era un vero cesso.


Persino Giugiaro l'ha disconosciuta, povera figlia di nessuno!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Perlina!
> 
> Io apprezzo veramente il modo che hai di porgerti, sei così fresca, così sincera, così diretta, così *candida* e così *clamidia*.
> 
> Ciao!


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sto male! Non si può ridere a 'sta maniera di prima mattina!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e se dicessi FAKE??
> 
> 
> ...col clima che si è creato, sarei subito accusato???
> ...


stai tranqui! :up:

non sei mica il primo che, nel nuovo corso, esprime pensieri analoghi o comunque assimilabili su qualche nick

o pensi che qualcuno cerchi un motivo per bannarti?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sto male! Non si può ridere a 'sta maniera di prima mattina!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quello era proprio da ribaltamento sganascioso :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cat (7 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Entro certi limiti...ai serial killer fa sentire bene ammazzare la gente..Non penso che a loro si possano dare certi consigli.
> Facendo un dovuto paragone..Questa perlina con tutto il casino che ha fatto mi sembra una serial killer sentimentale. Non la inviterei cos' candidamente a fare quello che la fa sentire bene :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


 

nell'assertività laterale si consiglia sempre di perseguire il benessere e la serenità individuale. paragonare perlina ad un assassino mi pare un tantino forzato.

 a perlina consiglierei di lavorare sulla sua autostima e sul sul benessere ascoltandosi dentro e perseguendo quello che più la mette in uno stato di equilibrio.

trascorrere una vita con una persona che non si ama non da benessere così pure il far scelte sbagliate, prima o poi si paga.... infine deleterio è per perlina stare in una situazione ambigua come è ora, lei ne soffre e perciò non è cosa buona.


in questo senso " fai sempre quello che ti fa star bene".

spero di essermi spiegata buscopan.


----------



## Cat (7 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e se dicessi FAKE??
> 
> 
> ...col clima che si è creato, sarei subito accusato???
> ...


 
mi piace un caos rabarbaro.:rotfl:


mi ricorda per esempio il nostro carissimo mr perfect quando ci ammaliava con le sue disquisizioni sempre centrate al massimo:rotfl::up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> nell'assertività laterale si consiglia sempre di perseguire il benessere e la serenità individuale. paragonare perlina ad un assassino mi pare un tantino forzato.
> 
> a perlina consiglierei di lavorare sulla sua autostima e sul sul benessere ascoltandosi dentro e perseguendo quello che più la mette in uno stato di equilibrio.
> 
> ...


 
E' semplicemente una frase che dice tutto e niente, strumento prediletto di chi non ha nulla da dire di meglio (non mi sto riferendo a te, intendiamoci) e dei demagoghi, il cui unico fine è quello di dire quello che la gente vuol sentirsi dire facendone dei burattini.

Per quale motivo è una frase che non significa nulla? Semplice, perchè lo "stare bene" è una condizione estremamente instabile, poggiata ora sulle nostre esigenze più semplici ed ataviche, ora sui valori dettati da una coscienza evoluta e consapevole. Sono due valori contrapposti ed in continua lotta: un equilibrio è non solo impossibile, ma pure poco desiderabile.
Non è possibile mai stabilire quindi se una cosa che "ci fa star bene" possa essere al contempo giusta. Anzi, spesso capita, il più delle volte potrei dire, che il nostro senso del "giusto" vada nettamente in contrasto con le nostre esigenze più elementari. Da qui i problemi, non le soluzioni. Da qui i conflitti, non la pace. Da qui il buio, non la chiara evidenza.


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> stai tranqui! :up:
> 
> non sei mica il primo che, nel nuovo corso, esprime pensieri analoghi o comunque assimilabili su qualche nick
> 
> *o pensi che qualcuno cerchi un motivo per bannarti?*




Ma no...almeno credo 


...era per dire che i condizionamenti psicologici possono avvenire comunque...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una frase che dice tutto e niente, strumento prediletto di chi non ha nulla da dire di meglio (non mi sto riferendo a te, intendiamoci) e dei demagoghi, il cui unico fine è quello di dire quello che la gente vuol sentirsi dire facendone dei burattini.
> 
> Per quale motivo è una frase che non significa nulla? Semplice, perchè lo "stare bene" è una condizione estremamente instabile, poggiata ora sulle nostre esigenze più semplici ed ataviche, ora sui valori dettati da una coscienza evoluta e consapevole. Sono due valori contrapposti ed in continua lotta: un equilibrio è non solo impossibile, ma pure poco desiderabile.
> Non è possibile mai stabilire quindi se una cosa che "ci fa star bene" possa essere al contempo giusta. Anzi, spesso capita, il più delle volte potrei dire, che il nostro senso del "giusto" vada nettamente in contrasto con le nostre esigenze più elementari. Da qui i problemi, non le soluzioni. Da qui i conflitti, non la pace. Da qui il buio, non la chiara evidenza.


c'è molto da quotare in questo post

anche se io non parlerei di esigenze ma di desideri, che anzi spesso cozzano con esigenze più profonde e creano una serie di conflitti potenzialmente devastanti nel tentativo di conciliare quel che desideriamo con una fisiologica tendenza (o esigenza) a collocare la nostra condotta nel "giusto" o almeno nel "giustificabile"


----------



## Papero (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> nn mi sono spiegata bene:nicola 5 mesi fa mi dice che è stanco di questa storia clandestina e che io a parer suo nn lascerò mai mio marito:Io gli risp.che allora sarei andata da un legale ma lui cosa doveva dirmi sicuro poi del fatto che nn ci sarei andata da un avvocato visto che nn l'avevo fatto prima?doveva dirmi,ah va bè,allora come nn detto...e se poi dall'avvocato nn ci fossi andata?Non è che lui si è tolto di mezzo quando gli ho detto dell'avvocato...è un poi diversa cosi la lettura della cosa...poi nicola è sempre stato attentissimo anche nel darmi consigli per nn fare in modo di essere scoperta,quindi lo spavaldo fuori al bar nn credo l'abbia fatto....sarebbe un controsenso...e lo faceva x me visto che lui era libero e poteva avere storie con altre 300 donne mentre io no...ero sposata...e mi ha sempre tutelata...in pratica ha perso un po di fiducia in me...nel vedere che dopo 1 anno nn ho fatto niente


Ha tutelato anche se stesso perchè dal momento che la storia viene fuori il suo giocattolino si rompe


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ha tutelato anche se stesso perchè dal momento che la storia viene fuori il suo giocattolino si rompe



Mà, non vedo perchè non dargli credito di averla aspettata con amore, sperando di vederla andare da lui senza forzature.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà, non vedo perchè non dargli credito di averla aspettata con amore, sperando di vederla andare da lui senza forzature.


 
A volte ci si comporta istintivamente da "andreottiani", forse perchè è sempre più facile pensare (degli altri) il peggio che il meglio.


Poi ci sono i ciula come me che pensano sempre bene e spesso vengono trombati........


----------



## Cat (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una frase che dice tutto e niente, strumento prediletto di chi non ha nulla da dire di meglio (non mi sto riferendo a te, intendiamoci) e dei demagoghi, il cui unico fine è quello di dire quello che la gente vuol sentirsi dire facendone dei burattini.
> 
> Per quale motivo è una frase che non significa nulla? Semplice, perchè lo "stare bene" è una condizione estremamente instabile, poggiata ora sulle nostre esigenze più semplici ed ataviche, ora sui valori dettati da una coscienza evoluta e consapevole. Sono due valori contrapposti ed in continua lotta: un equilibrio è non solo impossibile, ma pure poco desiderabile.
> Non è possibile mai stabilire quindi se una cosa che "ci fa star bene" possa essere al contempo giusta. Anzi, spesso capita, il più delle volte potrei dire, che il nostro senso del "giusto" vada nettamente in contrasto con le nostre esigenze più elementari. Da qui i problemi, non le soluzioni. Da qui i conflitti, non la pace. Da qui il buio, non la chiara evidenza.


 
perfettamente daccordo.
in un momento di destabilizzazione totale come quello di perlina io penso che il giusto e lo star bene possono ( o NO) divergere, valori contrapposti si, certo.

la vita è fatta di instabilità e dinamiche esistenziali mutevoli e mutabili.

penso che il meno peggio per il benessere di perlina sia cercare il suo star bene.


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

era disposto anche a prendersi solo lui la colpa se si fose saputo un giorno..si,sapeva che forse mi avrebbe persa e che lui sarebbe risultato l'importunatore della situazione...ma vedere la ragazza che dice di amarti sposare un altro..è un boccone amaro da mandare giu..infatti dopo il matrimonio a volte era geloso,freddo,si arrabbiava x nulla,qualunque cosa facessi pensava che volessi ferirlo...ieri sera l'ho chiamato,al contrario di quello che pensavo nn è stato freddo nè mi ha mandata a quel paese...gli voglio parlare e dirgli che voglio stare con lui...


----------



## Cat (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> era disposto anche a prendersi solo lui la colpa se si fose saputo un giorno..si,sapeva che forse mi avrebbe persa e che lui sarebbe risultato l'importunatore della situazione...ma vedere la ragazza che dice di amarti sposare un altro..è un boccone amaro da mandare giu..infatti dopo il matrimonio a volte era geloso,freddo,si arrabbiava x nulla,qualunque cosa facessi pensava che volessi ferirlo...ieri sera l'ho chiamato,al contrario di quello che pensavo nn è stato freddo nè mi ha mandata a quel paese...gli voglio parlare e dirgli che voglio stare con lui...


 
saresti pronta in tempi umani a lasciare tuo marito e iniziare la condivisione della tua vita con lui?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà, non vedo perchè non dargli credito di averla aspettata con amore, sperando di vederla andare da lui senza forzature.


io penso sia possibilissimo che lui abbia avviato con lei un rapporto che in qualche modo sentiva "legittimo" dato che lei non era ancora sposata e mi sembra che fosse pronto a tirarsi indietro quando ha pensato di non interessarle
poi lei lo ha ricontattato
questo, da un lato, lo ha gratificato e, dall'altro, ha nutrito quell'embrione di sentimento che già c'era
lei d'altronde era ancora in tempo a fermare tutto
quando lui ha capito che lei non lo avrebbe fatto, lui era probabilmente troppo coinvolto per darle un aut aut, ha aderito alle motivazioni di lei perchè non farlo avrebbe smentito la convinzione (per lui necessaria) di amare una persona "degna" del suo amore
ha creduto alle sue giustificazioni perchè voleva crederci (non lo vediamo spesso qui?)
ha continuato ad esserci mentre lei faceva "non scelte" 
ma senza essere impositivo
e quando lo è stato, forse la risposta di lei "magari vado da un legale" gli ha fornito un flash della persona cui si stava legando
si è visto dalla parte del marito
non gli è piaciuto
poi, siccome il sentimento non si spegne con un interruttore, è entrato in conflitto tra quel che sperava da tanto e quel che vedeva razionalmente

oggettivamente, poi, non so quanti qui dentro, avendo un amico o un figlio nella situazione di Nicola si sentirebbero di dirgli "insisti, coltiva questo amore per questa persona, strappala al marito, impalmala ecc.ecc." 
io non credo mi sentirei di farlo

ciò posto è pure possibile che, al contrario, lui volesse una bella storia contrastata ma sostanzialmente senza rischio d'impegno e abbia a un certo punto involontariamente esagerato la parte del sedotto e abbandonato: quindi vedendo che lei avrebbe potuto cambiare le regole le ha dato uno stop


----------



## Sid (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> ...gli voglio parlare e dirgli che voglio stare con lui...


ecco, da qui in poi, se cominci a prendere in mano la tua vita e a risponderne, magari anche andando contro la volontà degli altri, ma sei tu quella che decide... io penso che nessuno ti possa più biasimare.

Ti ricordo però che Nicola, se è vero che è innamorato, sarà stufo di belle frasi e vorrà azioni concrete... 

Comincia a farti un programmino


----------



## Amoremio (7 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ecco, da qui in poi, se cominci a prendere in mano la tua vita e a risponderne, magari anche andando contro la volontà degli altri, ma sei tu quella che decide... io penso che nessuno ti possa più biasimare.
> 
> Ti ricordo però che Nicola, se è vero che è innamorato, sarà stufo di belle frasi e vorrà azioni concrete...
> 
> Comincia a farti un programmino


basta che il programmino non comprenda "questo me lo paghi tu, quast'altro glielo faccio scucire a mio marito in sede di separazione"


----------



## Sid (7 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> basta che il programmino non comprenda "questo me lo paghi tu, quast'altro glielo faccio scucire a mio marito in sede di separazione"


 
sono un'ingenua... lo davo per scontato!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> basta che il programmino non comprenda "questo me lo paghi tu, quast'altro glielo faccio scucire a mio marito in sede di separazione"



in effetti non sarebbe giusto.
ma, santo cielo, chi è che riesce a trasformarsi completamente da un giorno all'altro?

Se Perlina riesce, che so, a vivere con Nicola magari contribuendo quel poco che riesce a prendere dal primo lavoro che avrà, e se in sede di separazione lei e il marito si ridividono quanto lei e la famiglia di lei avevano messo...

Insomma, direi che va bene anche così. Si comincia a quattro zampe, prima di camminare. Ogni passo che Perlina fa in direzione dell'indipendenza e della responsabilità, purchè non si fermi troppo presto, è ben fatto.

Ok, ammetto però che sarebbe molto, molto, molto brutto se Perlina chiedesse un mantenimento.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> in effetti non sarebbe giusto.
> ma, santo cielo, chi è che riesce a trasformarsi completamente da un giorno all'altro?
> 
> Se Perlina riesce, che so, a vivere con Nicola magari contribuendo quel poco che riesce a prendere dal primo lavoro che avrà, e se in sede di separazione lei e il marito si ridividono quanto lei e la famiglia di lei avevano messo...
> ...


 
Credo che "ignobile" sarebbe già un eufemismo :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo che "ignobile" sarebbe già un eufemismo :unhappy:


In effetti....

Ma un aiuto da Nicola non lo escludo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> In effetti....
> 
> Ma un aiuto da Nicola non lo escludo.


esattamente nella stessa misura in cui non è stato escluso l'aiuto del marito nell'ottica del matrimonio.
Si spera almeno che in questo nuovo caso ci sia meno "scontatezza".









.......... uffa, perchè dubito?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> in effetti non sarebbe giusto.
> ma, santo cielo, chi è che riesce a trasformarsi completamente da un giorno all'altro?
> 
> Se Perlina riesce, che so, a vivere con Nicola magari contribuendo quel poco che riesce a prendere dal primo lavoro che avrà, e se in sede di separazione lei e il marito si ridividono quanto lei e la famiglia di lei avevano messo...
> ...


sai io trovo molto brutta un'altra cosa
una sensazione che ho e magari è sbagliata

provo a spiegarmi

perlina si è comportata in maniera orrida nei confronti di quel poveraccio del marito
è evidente che non lo ama
dalle sue parole mi par di capire che se non fosse stato per l'irrigidimento di nicola, avremmo dovuto aspettare ancora molto prima che valutasse un qualche passo (tutt'altro che definito al momento) verso la separazione
ora dice che ama nicola
che vuol stare solo con lui
ma questo amore non è stato tale da:
evitare il matrimonio 
evitare di far sesso con un altro (il marito appunto)
evitare a nicola tutta la sofferenza conseguente
e nemmeno la paura di perderlo l'ha spinta ad essere conseguente con quel minimo che aveva paventato (dall'avvocato non mi pare ci sia ancora andata, nemmeno come gesto)
poi scusate ma l'ipotesi di andare dall'avvocato in quel contesto, non fa un po' impressione?
non è che ha detto "per prima cosa parlo con mio marito, con l'uomo cui ho promesso fedeltà amore e rispetto, poi magari vado dall'avvocato: dato che gli ho sin dall'inizio negato fedeltà e amore, sento di dovergli almeno un gesto di rispetto" 

che lui abbia capito in quel momento con chi aveva a che fare ed abbia avuto un moto di panico, mi par pure comprensibile

oppure può aver pensato che quella blanda intenzione era, rispetto alla decisione di parlare col marito, un modo di prender tempo

ma l'impressione che ho io (ripeto, forse sbagliata) è che se perlina non si sentisse ragionevolmente sicura che nicola stia lì ad aspettarla mentre lei si districa da quel pover'uomo, e pronto a prenderla non appena si libera, non si separerebbe affatto dal marito


----------



## Amoremio (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> esattamente nella stessa misura in cui non è stato escluso l'aiuto del marito nell'ottica del matrimonio.
> Si spera almeno che in questo nuovo caso ci sia meno "scontatezza".
> 
> 
> ...


 
dubiti, come dubito io, perchè questa sensazione la danno le parole di perlina
ma magari è una sensazione errata (volesse il cielo) dovuta alla difficoltà di veicolare a degli sconosciuti le proprie emozioni attraverso il mezzo scritto


----------



## minnie (7 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai io trovo molto brutta un'altra cosa
> una sensazione che ho e magari è sbagliata
> 
> provo a spiegarmi
> ...


 

mi hai tolto le parole di bocca....:up:


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

... in poche parole, questa povera Perlina e' come una bambolina/premio, passa dalla famiglia al marito e dal marito al fidanzato, e poi? ... che brutto destino! :unhappy:


----------



## dave.one (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo che "ignobile" sarebbe già un eufemismo :unhappy:


Correggimi se sbaglio, ma, in questo caso e visti i trascorsi, la legge sarebbe dalla parte di Perlina?


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Correggimi se sbaglio, ma, in questo caso e visti i trascorsi, la legge sarebbe dalla parte di Perlina?


Ah, beata ingenuità!

La legge è dalla parte dove il giudice appoggia il gomito per reggersi il mento con la mano.

Non essendo lei per nulla autosufficiente il giudice stabilirebbe senza dubbio un assegno, pure in colpa. Peccato che questo valga quasi esclusivamente a favore delle donne, quasi mai degli uomini.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, beata ingenuità!
> 
> La legge è dalla parte dove *il giudice* appoggia il gomito per reggersi il mento con la mano.
> 
> Non essendo lei per nulla autosufficiente il giudice stabilirebbe senza dubbio un assegno, pure in colpa. Peccato che questo valga quasi esclusivamente a favore delle donne, quasi mai degli uomini.


... se il giudice e' uomo!  ... s'e' donna la musica cambia


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... in poche parole, questa povera Perlina e' come una bambolina/premio, passa dalla famiglia al marito e dal marito al fidanzato, e poi? ... che brutto destino! :unhappy:



Mi dicono:

​ *Povera Perlinaaaa???? E' da bastonare, siete troppo buoni....XXX


*MAH! SARA'!*

*E' il tempo delle mele sai* 


:rotfl::rotfl:
*​


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... se il giudice e' uomo!  ... s'e' donna la musica cambia


 
Per mia esperienza negli esercizi di stupidità e menefreghismo le donne giudice non sono seconde a nessuno. 
Ciò non beatifica di sicuro i giudici uomini, i quali inseguono di breve misura.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per mia esperienza negli esercizi di stupidità e menefreghismo le donne giudice non sono seconde a nessuno.
> Ciò non beatifica di sicuro i giudici uomini, i quali inseguono di breve misura.


Il giudice donna e' piu' ligia/scrupolosa  ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Però secondo me, percorrerei la strada dell'annulamento no?
Insomma come fa sta qua a dire che è andata a sposarsi pienamente consapevole, libera?
Come fai a sposare una persona se nel cuore hai un'altra?
Passerai la vita a chiderti, mah, chissà come sarebbe stato con l'altra persona eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai io trovo molto brutta un'altra cosa
> una sensazione che ho e magari è sbagliata
> 
> provo a spiegarmi
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te, su tutto.

Tuttavia il mio ragionamento è questo.

C'è una situazione bruttissima, dove il marito è il più debole, e il più mazziato.
Perlina è in grado di cambiare questa situazione rendendosi conto *ora* di quello che ha fatto? Dalle sue parole, io direi di no.
Allora, se comunque sta agendo in modo tale da porre fine a questa situazione, io penso che vada "bene". Il tempo per prendere coscienza, se ne è in grado, arriverà.
Al momento penso solo che se darà seguito a quello che sembra, il marito sarà libero.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, su tutto.
> 
> Tuttavia il mio ragionamento è questo.
> 
> ...



Sempre cornuto , ma almeno LIBERO! :mexican: ECHECAZZZ!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il giudice donna e' piu' ligia/scrupolosa  ...


 
Un par di palle!


(lo dico solo sulla base della mia esperienza, per carità)


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un par di palle!
> 
> 
> (*lo dico solo sulla base della mia esperienza, per carità*)



Ognuno ha le sue, per carita'


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, beata ingenuità!
> 
> La legge è dalla parte dove il giudice appoggia il gomito per reggersi il mento con la mano.
> 
> Non essendo lei per nulla autosufficiente il giudice stabilirebbe senza dubbio un assegno, pure in colpa. Peccato che questo valga quasi esclusivamente a favore delle donne, quasi mai degli uomini.



Anche in colpa?
Credevo che l'addebito togliesse la possibilità di chiedere mantenimento... oltretutto Perlina ha i genitori che potrebbero pensare a lei...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Anche in colpa?
> Credevo che l'*addebito* togliesse la possibilità di chiedere mantenimento... oltretutto Perlina ha i genitori che potrebbero pensare a lei...


Penso, che entra in scena quando ci sono dei figli, loro non ne hanno quindi ... ma la strada da percorrere (secondo me) e' l'annullamento.


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

ciò posto è pure possibile che, al contrario, lui volesse una bella storia contrastata ma sostanzialmente senza rischio d'impegno e abbia a un certo punto involontariamente esagerato la parte del sedotto e abbandonato: quindi vedendo che lei avrebbe potuto cambiare le regole le ha dato uno stop



non credo...lui mi diceva sempre che nn avrei mai lassciato mio marito,che secondo lui nn vrei mai trovato il coraaggio per farlo e che il fatto stesso di averlo sposato lo dimostrava...io nn gli ho mai parlato di eventuali scelte,anche se dentro di me ci pensavo,nn volevo farlo sentire in colpa,poi se voleva una storia senza impegno nessuno gli avrebbe vietato di continuare anzi...poi,se un giorno gli avessi detto di voler troncare con mio marito e se lui nn ci teneva x me,mi avrebbe detto:io per te nn ci ho mai tenuto....no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Anche in colpa?
> Credevo che l'addebito togliesse la possibilità di chiedere mantenimento... oltretutto Perlina ha i genitori che potrebbero pensare a lei...


Credo proprio di si. Cosa già vista.
I genitori non sono tenuti in considerazione normalmente quale "fonte di sostentamento" a meno che, come è capitato poco tempo fa, non si tratti di figli non ancora usciti di casa (hai presente la storia del 50enne che ha ottenuto dal tribunale che la madre ottantenne venisse obbligata a passargli la "paghetta"?:unhappy


----------



## Cat (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però secondo me, percorrerei la strada dell'annulamento no?
> Insomma come fa sta qua a dire che è andata a sposarsi pienamente consapevole, libera?
> Come fai a sposare una persona se nel cuore hai un'altra?
> Passerai la vita a chiderti, mah, chissà come sarebbe stato con l'altra persona eh?


 
può sempre dire che è ancora vergine e non ha consumato:yoga:


----------



## dave.one (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo proprio di si. Cosa già vista.
> I genitori non sono tenuti in considerazione normalmente quale "fonte di sostentamento" a meno che, come è capitato poco tempo fa, non si tratti di figli non ancora usciti di casa (hai presente la storia del 50enne che ha ottenuto dal tribunale che la madre ottantenne venisse obbligata a passargli la "paghetta"?:unhappy


E se il coniuge che "rimane in casa" gode di stipendio? Come si comporta il giudice in quel caso?


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Solitamente in questo caso il marito non scucirebbe nulla, già visto, sono i genitori di siffatta Fiat Duna a doversi sobbarcare l'onere e l'onore di far riparare questo gioiello di automobile (credo che la metafora con la Duna la userò parecchio in questo argomento ). Perchè se si separano lei non avrebbe casa e sarebbe per forza di cose a tornare a casa dei genitori volenti o nolenti e quindi...tutto verrebbe da se.
Potrebbe anche quel cornutazzo di suo marito (di cui non conosciamo il nome, ma del caro amante si, tanto per far capire che il marito non vale un tubo)  potrebbe avere la buona idea di prendersi le spese per un tempo determinato per farla finire di studiare (già visto) ma appena laureata aria, fuori e a mai più rivederci, ovvio che in questo caso il fortissimo stipendio che Perlina avrebbe dovrebbe successivamente coprire le spese da lui sostenute.
Che esca di casa andrà bene, ma decisamente Nicola è un folle pazzo, anche se innamorato è il tipico guidatore di Duna :rotfl:


----------



## Sid (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> non credo...lui mi diceva sempre che nn avrei mai lassciato mio marito,che secondo lui nn vrei mai trovato il coraaggio per farlo e che il fatto stesso di averlo sposato lo dimostrava...io nn gli ho mai parlato di eventuali scelte,anche se dentro di me ci pensavo,nn volevo farlo sentire in colpa,poi se voleva una storia senza impegno nessuno gli avrebbe vietato di continuare anzi...poi,se un giorno gli avessi detto di voler troncare con mio marito e se lui nn ci teneva x me,mi avrebbe detto:io per te nn ci ho mai tenuto....no?


però... pensaci... è più di un anno che state assieme tu e Nicola e tu non hai sentito l'esigenza di fare nulla per stare con lui e lui si è limitato a protestare perchè non lascerai mai tuo marito.

Se tu avessi dubbi sul tuo amore per Nicola (ho capito che non ne hai circa tuo marito  ) e su quello di Nicola per te... sarebbe ben comprensibile...
Ma allora... se fosse così... stiamo sbagliando anche noi quando ti spingiamo a prendere una decisione...  
Cos'altro ci sarebbe, dal tuo punto di vista, meglio di adesso?


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Oppure è una alfa romeo arna??? Che mi dite, per voi è più Duna o più Arna???


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oppure è una alfa romeo arna??? Che mi dite, per voi è più Duna o più Arna???


 
E' una dura lotta!

E ti ricordi la pubblicità?

"Adesso sono anch'io _ALFISTA_!!!!!!!!!!"

Poveraccio :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' una dura lotta!
> 
> E ti ricordi la pubblicità?
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up:


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' una dura lotta!
> 
> E ti ricordi la pubblicità?
> 
> ...


Magari poi usando le qualità indiscusse della sua alfa romeo Arna è andato a schiantarsi su un platano vista la guidabilità di quel cessone. magari, perchè qualche vittima l'ha fatta quella macchina, cioè qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di comprarla!!!


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

però... pensaci... è più di un anno che state assieme tu e Nicola e tu non hai sentito l'esigenza di fare nulla per stare con lui e lui si è limitato a protestare perchè non lascerai mai tuo marito.

Se tu avessi dubbi sul tuo amore per Nicola (ho capito che non ne hai circa tuo marito  ) e su quello di Nicola per te... sarebbe ben comprensibile...
Ma allora... se fosse così... stiamo sbagliando anche noi quando ti spingiamo a prendere una decisione...  
Cos'altro ci sarebbe, dal tuo punto di vista, meglio di adesso?


cosa avrebbe dovuto fare nicola?ripeto,lui è sempre stato rispettoso della mia vita,oltre che dirmi di volermi solo per lui,che era geloso cosa doveva fare?parlare con mio marito?non è cosi squallido e nemmeno io l'avrei fatto al suo posto..si è lasciato andare perchè mi voleva bene,perchè era pazo di me(cose che ha detto lui)poi inizi a mettere i piedi a terra e ti rendi conto che prima o poi finirà...e cominci a rimurginare....


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> cosa avrebbe dovuto fare nicola?ripeto,lui è sempre stato rispettoso della mia vita,oltre che dirmi di volermi solo per lui,che era geloso cosa doveva fare?parlare con mio marito?non è cosi squallido e nemmeno io l'avrei fatto al suo posto



Perlina, guarda che non devi convincere noi.
Non non conosceremo mai la tua storia come la conosci tu, Nicola non sappiamo neppure che faccia abbia, figurati se possiamo sapere le sue intenzioni !
Quello che scriviamo sono suggerimenti di discussione e di riflessione, anche se talvolta sono scritti con piglio piuttosto deciso.

il mio spunto adesso è: stai rispondendo solo ai post che mettono in dubbio i sentimenti di Nicola, non  quelli dove ti si chiede un pò di chiarezza per tuo marito, e una presa di posizione che non contempli la presenza accertata di Nicola.

E' un punto dolente? Senti che è vero, e eviti di parlarne?
Non sei obbligata a dire tutto quello che pensi a noi. Spero però che tra te e te tu ci pensi.


----------



## Cat (7 Ottobre 2010)

*per perlina*

ti ripeto la mia domanda se desideri rispondermi.
sei pronta a lasciare il marito ed iniziare una nuova vita con nicola?


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

perchè è lui che mi interessa,e sapere il vostro parere mi aiuta..ma io sono sicura dei sentimenti di nicola,io ci sono stata x un anno e lo ha dimostrato a me,questo mi basta...per mio marito e del fatto che nn ne parlo..che dire..ho troppi sensi di colpa verso di lui e mi spiace da morire dovergli dire di nn amarlo piu....tutto qua..".però... pensaci... è più di un anno che state assieme tu e Nicola e tu non hai sentito l'esigenza di fare nulla per stare con lui e lui si è limitato a protestare perchè non lascerai mai tuo marito."


credete che a me nicola nn interesi poi cosi tanto,ma voglio solo che ci sia nel momento in cui lascio mio marito...nn è cosi


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Magari poi usando le qualità indiscusse della sua alfa romeo Arna è andato a schiantarsi su un platano vista la guidabilità di quel cessone. magari, perchè qualche vittima l'ha fatta quella macchina, cioè qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di comprarla!!!


Difatti il baffone non l'ho visto più fare pubblicità. O si vergognava o...... platano


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> perchè è lui che mi interessa,e sapere il vostro parere mi aiuta..ma io sono sicura dei sentimenti di nicola,io ci sono stata x un anno e lo ha dimostrato a me,questo mi basta...per mio marito e del fatto che nn ne parlo..che dire..ho troppi sensi di colpa verso di lui e mi *spiace da morire dovergli dire di nn amarlo piu....*tutto qua...



... io mi chiedo se lo hai mai amato tuo marito, pensa


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io mi chiedo se lo hai mai amato tuo marito, pensa


Credo sia il pensiero inespresso di molti di noi.


----------



## dave.one (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Solitamente in questo caso il marito non scucirebbe nulla, già visto, sono i genitori di siffatta Fiat Duna a doversi sobbarcare l'onere e l'onore di far riparare questo gioiello di automobile (credo che la metafora con la Duna la userò parecchio in questo argomento ). Perchè se si separano lei non avrebbe casa e sarebbe per forza di cose a tornare a casa dei genitori volenti o nolenti e quindi...tutto verrebbe da se.
> Potrebbe anche quel cornutazzo di suo marito (di cui non conosciamo il nome, ma del caro amante si, tanto per far capire che il marito non vale un tubo)  potrebbe avere la buona idea di prendersi le spese per un tempo determinato per farla finire di studiare (già visto) ma appena laureata aria, fuori e a mai più rivederci, ovvio che in questo caso il fortissimo stipendio che Perlina avrebbe dovrebbe successivamente coprire le spese da lui sostenute.
> Che esca di casa andrà bene, ma decisamente Nicola è un folle pazzo, anche se innamorato è il tipico guidatore di Duna :rotfl:


Però, lasciamola stare sta Duna... C'è anche di peggio: mai pensato alla Prinz?? :mexican:


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

credete che a me nicola nn interessi cosi tanto ma che è solo un ripiego se un giorno dovessi lasciare mio marito?giusto?pensate questo?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo sia il pensiero inespresso di molti di noi.


Sapessi che tenerezza che provo per lui, poverino!


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti il baffone non l'ho visto più fare pubblicità. O si vergognava o...... platano


Platano per la vergogna no??? Che dici?
Perlina, per te il problema è dirgli che non lo ami più??? Ok, allora pensa a quando gli dirai che ami Nicola e a quanto gli dirai che ti scopavi Nicola prima del matrimonio pure e così via, non temere, se tuo marito ti farà rimanere viva sarai più forte...ecco, è quel se che mi da da pensare :mrgreen:

Perlina, anche se c'è amore con Nicola, mi spiace dirti la vostra storia è inziata da schifo e finirà quasi certamente da schifo, siete nella mee *bip*, ok, melma fino al collo e ci finirete sempre più dentro.
Perchè ti dico questo? perchè tu e lui certamente non andrete avanti per tanti motivi che tu non vedi ma sono ovvi.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> credete che a me nicola nn interessi cosi tanto ma che è solo un ripiego se un giorno dovessi lasciare mio marito?giusto?pensate questo?



Come ti ho detto, quello che pensiamo noi ha una importanza relativa.

Dalle tue parole sembra che la presenza di Nicola sia essenziale perchè tu risolva definitivamente il tuo matrimonio, lasciando finalmente libero tuo marito.

Questo non dice nulla sul tuo amore per lui, parla invece della tua (in)capacità di considerare che cosa hai fatto e stai facendo a tuo marito, e della tua (in)capacità di prenderti le tue responsabilità.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sapessi che tenerezza che provo per lui, poverino!


 
oddio, magari è arrivato pure lui al matrimonio con la stessa "profondità". 
Non ne sappiamo nulla, potrebbe tanto essere vittima quanto magari meritarsela. Boh.


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Però, lasciamola stare sta Duna... C'è anche di peggio: mai pensato alla Prinz?? :mexican:


Almeno la prinz aveva come capostipite della sua linea la Corvair! Ma la  Duna da che matita pazza è uscita fuori???


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> credete che a me nicola nn interessi cosi tanto ma che è solo un ripiego se un giorno dovessi lasciare mio marito?giusto?pensate questo?


Io credo/penso che tu tieni solo a TE, e non e' detto ch'e' sbagliato, in questo mondo di squali  ... ti consiglio per il futuro di essere un po piu' onesta, verso di te e verso gli altri, perche' nella vita TUTTO si paga, nulla e' gratis.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Come ti ho detto, quello che pensiamo noi ha una importanza relativa.
> 
> Dalle tue parole sembra che la presenza di Nicola sia essenziale perchè tu risolva definitivamente il tuo matrimonio, lasciando finalmente libero tuo marito.
> 
> Questo non dice nulla sul tuo amore per lui, parla invece della tua (in)capacità di considerare che cosa hai fatto e stai facendo a tuo marito, e della tua (in)capacità di prenderti le tue responsabilità.


 
Si, davvero, si ha l'impressione che l'immagine di prima di Marì del passaggio "da un tutore ad un altro" non sia del tutto sbagliata. Anzi.

Il modo in cui appare (e dico appare) che Perlina faccia dipendere ogni sua "decisione"  oggi da cosa fa o pensa tizio, domani da cosa fa o pensa caio, non da adito ad altro pensiero.


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

Perchè ti dico questo? perchè tu e lui certamente non andrete avanti per tanti motivi che tu non vedi ma sono ovvi

E quali sarebbero?


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Almeno la prinz aveva come capostipite della sua linea la Corvair! Ma la Duna da che matita pazza è uscita fuori???


Dovessi arricchirmi, nel mio garage non mancherebbero sicuramente una "Ami 8" ed una "DS" La prima credo sia una delle auto più brutte mai prodotte (la seconda è un mito)


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

*A questo punto e' d'obbligo, eh?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YweViz_XjK4



:up:​


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> Perchè ti dico questo? perchè tu e lui certamente non andrete avanti per tanti motivi che tu non vedi ma sono ovvi
> 
> E quali sarebbero?



Quando rispondi a un messaggio, sotto c'è il tastino "Quote"

Pigialo, e non cancellare le parentesi quadre che appaiono. Risulterebbe  più facile leggere i tuoi post.

A parte questo, Perlina, davvero pensi che nella situazione in cui sei ora, con tuo marito tradito da prima del matrimonio, con tu e Nicola che vi messaggiavate già nel viaggio di nozze, abbia importanza cosa sarà del rapporto tra te e l'amante?

Quando ti sei sposata, ti sei presa un certo numero di responsabilità. Non sei la prima nè l'ultima che ha rotto alcuni dei patti matrimoniali.
ma se è vero che ti senti in colpa verso tuo marito, il tuo eventuale futuro felice con Nicola non dovrebbe rivestire tanta importanza in questo momento.

Capisco che sei innamorata di Nicola, che per te lui sia molto importante, ma su come andrà con lui, che ne possiamo sapere noi, davvero, anche se qualche utente se ne dice certo?

Su questo devi pensarci tu. 
Ma santo cielo, pensa un pò a tuo marito, non epr amore ma per senso di onestà verso un essere umano, e prendi una decisione che non sia in dipendenza di Nicola...


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Platano per la vergogna no??? Che dici?
> Perlina, per te il problema è dirgli che non lo ami più??? Ok, allora pensa a quando gli dirai che ami Nicola e a quanto gli dirai che ti scopavi Nicola prima del matrimonio pure e così via, non temere, se tuo marito ti farà rimanere viva sarai più forte...ecco, è quel se che mi da da pensare :mrgreen:
> 
> Perlina, anche se c'è amore con Nicola, mi spiace dirti la vostra storia è inziata da schifo e finirà quasi certamente da schifo, siete nella mee *bip*, ok, melma fino al collo e ci finirete sempre più dentro.
> Perchè ti dico questo? perchè tu e lui certamente non andrete avanti per tanti motivi che tu non vedi ma sono ovvi.



tu pensi che nicola non meriterebbe una persona come?è a questo che alludevi?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

*Perlina, ma il TUO Nicola i capelli li ha?*



*Il Nicola di tanti e' diventato pelatoooooooooooooo*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj6kyxYA9sw


​


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> tu pensi che nicola non meriterebbe una persona come?è a questo che alludevi?


No, penso che nel tempo Nocola ti darebbe aria eccome e te lo spiego molto bene.
Lui adesso ha l'ammmmorrrre in testa, ma il tempo passerà e si troverà con una ragazza che:
1) era fidanzata ed ha tradito
2) Non contenta però si è sposata dimostrando di tenerci poco
3) Ha tenuto l'amante per 1 anno senza fare nulla.
4) Quando l'amante ha fatto l'aut aut ha deciso che l'ammmmore era troppo ed era ora di muoversi.
5) Il mondo gira attorno a questa ragazza...e quando a lei girerà male?

Perlina comprendi bene che se tu fossi un prodotto e per sfortuna non lo sei , quindi puoi migliorarti o anche peggiorarti, saresti evidentemente un prodotto da non avere neppure in casa. Lui non lo vede ora, ma pensa un poco a quando aprirà gli occhi e penserà "ohibò, ma questa qui in condizioni particolari ha fatto assurdità, non è che potrebbe farle anche con me?  Non è che amava un tempo me come amava il suo marito?"

Guarda bene, tu non sei il meglio desiderabile e prima o poi Nicola lo capirà, accidenti se lo capirà, hai fatto troppe stronzate, ne hai fatte davvero tante contro tuo marito e contro di lui.


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, penso che nel tempo Nocola ti darebbe aria eccome e te lo spiego molto bene.
> Lui adesso ha l'ammmmorrrre in testa, ma il tempo passerà e si troverà con una ragazza che:
> 1) era fidanzata ed ha tradito
> 2) Non contenta però si è sposata dimostrando di tenerci poco
> ...


credi che esista un modo x dimostrargli ke nn è cosi..perchè nn lo è,credimi tu nn mi conosci


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> credi che esista un modo x dimostrargli ke nn è cosi..perchè nn lo è,credimi tu nn mi conosci


Sai, un errore è un errore, ma fare una serie di errori orribili come hai fatto te sembra proprio altro.
Sei disposta a farti un culo come una casa per dimostrare qualcosa? Allora smolla tuo marito e mantieniti  e non chiedere ne a tuo marito e ne a Nicola nulla, dimostra di voler stare con Nicola senza che lu sganci un quattrino ed allora forse forse qualche idea buona la farai venire.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai, un errore è un errore, ma fare una serie di errori orribili come hai fatto te sembra proprio altro.
> Sei disposta a farti un culo come una casa per dimostrare qualcosa? Allora smolla tuo marito e mantieniti  e non chiedere ne a tuo marito e ne a Nicola nulla, dimostra di voler stare con Nicola senza che lu sganci un quattrino ed allora forse forse qualche idea buona la farai venire.



La cosa mi mi ha sconcertata di piu' sono stati i messaggini durante il viaggio di nozze ... quel poveretto del marito non sapeva che erano in 3 in quel letto  .


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La cosa mi mi ha sconcertata di piu' sono stati i messaggini durante il viaggio di nozze ... quel poveretto del marito non sapeva che erano in 3 in quel letto  .


A me ha fatto ribrezzo e pensare che oltretutto questa qui fa sesso con entrambi e da quello che scrive non ha avuto alcun problema!!!  Tutto questo nel tempo non gioca a favore suo per il giudizio che da Nicola prima o poi arriverà, cavoli se arriverà.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me ha fatto *ribrezzo* e pensare che oltretutto questa qui fa sesso con entrambi e da quello che scrive non ha avuto alcun problema!!!  Tutto questo nel tempo non gioca a favore suo per il giudizio che da Nicola prima o poi arriverà, cavoli se arriverà.


Esagerato ... sconcerta si, dddai Daniele vacci piano


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

se vuoi sapere la verità fa ribrezzo anche a me fingere di essere la mogliettina felice e perfetta x nn vedere piangere mio padre a 60 anni(dopo quello che ha passato oltretutto x un male che ha avuto 3 anni fa)basta nn rispondo piu a nessuno,vado via da questa discussione


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Marì, cioè questa ha dissacrato una cosa come il matrimonio così, come se nulla fosse.
Ti immagini quando il marito saprà? Quel povero uomo ne avrà di problemi e lei...lei avrà il suo Nicola! Pensa quando penserà ai numerosi messaggini che lei faceva durante il viaggio di nozze, gli verranno i conati di vomito!
A me fa ribrezzo proprio, trovo la cosa non sono brutta, ma di cattivo gusto e sporca come il letame.


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> se vuoi sapere la verità fa ribrezzo anche a me fingere di essere la mogliettina felice e perfetta x nn vedere piangere mio padre a 60 anni(dopo quello che ha passato oltretutto x un male che ha avuto 3 anni fa)basta nn rispondo piu a nessuno,vado via da questa discussione


Non è la mogliettina felice, è che hai preso per il culo tante persone compresi i tuoi genitori ed il tuo amante. hai presente la pubblicità di vodafone, "tutto gira intorno a te?" Sei proprio così, sei egocentrica! 
Adesso pensi alle cavolate fatte?  Mi spiace, le hai nfatte ed ora vivici.
Non hai fatto un pasticcio, hai proprio fatto una gan merdata cheavrà consseguenze pesanti sia da un lato che dall'altro ed  hai avuto tutte le possibilità di evitarla.
Questo fa pensare, non è successo tutto di un botto c'erano le condizioni per sistemare tutto, ma è la tua natura che ha portato a questo ed ora??? ora cosa vorresti? L'amore? 
Prima ammetti che hai fatto una cazzata non piccola ma bestiale e deciderai di prendertene le conseguenze in pieno e prima capirai che la vita non è solo amore e piacere personale.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, cioè questa ha dissacrato una cosa come il matrimonio così, come se nulla fosse.
> Ti immagini quando il marito saprà? Quel povero uomo ne avrà di problemi e lei...lei avrà il suo Nicola! Pensa quando penserà ai numerosi messaggini che lei faceva durante il viaggio di nozze, gli verranno i conati di vomito!
> A me fa ribrezzo proprio, trovo la cosa non sono brutta, ma di cattivo gusto e sporca come il letame.



TRANQUILLO Daniele  il conto arriva a tutti un bel giorno  .


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> TRANQUILLO Daniele  il conto arriva a tutti un bel giorno  .


Non ci credo più sai? la verità è che i vermoni vincono sempre e se la godono perchè al massimo se scooperti vengono avere un buffetto e nient'altro, ma quello che creano nelle persone è terribile.

Mi rendo conto che in confronto la mia stronzissima ex fu un angelo...e se dico questo sai cosa penso, no?


----------



## dave.one (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> credete che a me nicola nn interessi cosi tanto ma che è solo un ripiego se un giorno dovessi lasciare mio marito?giusto?pensate questo?


No. Credo che nessuno, nemmeno implicitamente, volesse minimamente esprimere anche implicitamente questo concetto.

Mi  piacerebbe parlassi con mia moglie per farti svelare il suo segreto: mi  disse, tempo fa, che non mi amava più, e l'ha detto con una ...  "innaturale" naturalità che mi ha lasciato letteralmente senza parole  (oltre che distrutto, ma questa è un'altra storia).


----------



## Sid (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> se vuoi sapere la verità fa ribrezzo anche a me fingere di essere la mogliettina felice e perfetta x nn vedere piangere mio padre a 60 anni(dopo quello che ha passato oltretutto x un male che ha avuto 3 anni fa)basta nn rispondo piu a nessuno,vado via da questa discussione


 
io capisco che a te sembri di avere tutti contro, e in effetti, per alcuni versi è così.
Ma presumo che nella tua vita reale, se venisse fuori l'intera storia, non sarebbero più teneri di noi.

E' il caso, allora, che tu cominci a riflettere sul perchè ti sei messa in questa situazione e come puoi uscirne.

Ti stiamo dicendo tutti che non è accettabile il comportamento che stai tenendo, perchè ognuno di noi si immagina di essere parte in causa: che si tratti dei tuoi genitori, di tuo marito o di "Nicola". Hai dato il via ad un meccanismo che prima o poi potrebbe saltare (è altamente probabile) e le persone che soffriranno sono tantissime, te compresa.
E' necessario che cominci a predere delle decisioni per uscire da questo "pasticcio", come l'hai definito tu (anche se a me sembra qualcosa di ben più grave di un pasticcio).


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> io capisco che a te sembri di avere tutti contro, e in effetti, per alcuni versi è così.
> Ma presumo che nella tua vita reale, se venisse fuori l'intera storia, non sarebbero più teneri di noi.
> 
> E' il caso, allora, che tu cominci a riflettere sul perchè ti sei messa in questa situazione e come puoi uscirne.
> ...



Ben detto :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> se vuoi sapere la verità fa ribrezzo anche a me fingere di essere la mogliettina felice e perfetta x nn vedere piangere mio padre a 60 anni(dopo quello che ha passato oltretutto x un male che ha avuto 3 anni fa)*basta nn rispondo piu a nessuno,vado via da questa discussione*



Immagino che non sia facile trovarsi di fronte a un muro compatto di persone che ti dicono le stesse cose negative, quando magari ti aspettavi altro.
ma replicare con la frase che ho sottolineato non credi che possa dare una impressione di infantilità?

Lascia perdere le frasi eccessive, che ti hanno fatto sentire insultata.

pensa solo che se tutti quanti, traditi e traditori, ti abbiamo detto più o meno le stesse cose, qualche punto su cui riflettere c'è...

Trovo molto pregnanti le parole che ti ha detto Sid.
Spero che ti aiutino.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> se vuoi sapere la verità fa ribrezzo anche a me fingere di essere la mogliettina felice e perfetta x nn vedere piangere mio padre a 60 anni(dopo quello che ha passato oltretutto x un male che ha avuto 3 anni fa)*basta nn rispondo piu a nessuno,vado via da questa discussione*



... classica reazione di una bambina viziata e capricciosa, cerca di crescere *E'* ora.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo sia il pensiero inespresso di molti di noi.


esprimiamolo


----------



## Amoremio (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> TRANQUILLO Daniele  il conto arriva a tutti un bel giorno  .


quoto

il conto arriva sempre

ma magari al marito si potrebbe buttare addosso il meno possibile di questa storia

non è che gli si debba proprio dire anche i dettagli

se no finisce al manicomio


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> il conto arriva sempre
> 
> ...


E ci credo, poverino  meglio un dignitoso silenzio :up: per lei e per il marito.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> il conto arriva sempre
> 
> ...


E non sai cosa capita
quando arriva il conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nulla sappiamo però del maritino
Non conosco nessuna persona che non avverta dentro di sè quando non è amata eh?
magari passa la vita a tentare di autoconvincersi che è lei ad essere sbagliata, a sentirsi in colpa dicendo, mah, mi tratta male perchè sono io che pretendo troppo, non lei mi trascura, ma io pretendo troppo.
Invece la verità è che tu vuoi un'altro?
Ah averlo saputo prima no?
Perlina, vuoi il tuo cazzo di Nicola?
Ok e chi te lo vieta?
Ma tu devi avere le palle di dire a tuo marito: Non ti voglio più perchè io voglio Nicola. Voglio stare con Nicola e non con te.
Che non finisca che quel povero marito non si senta colpevole di non essere Nicola eh?
Mah, come fate non lo so.
Se solo una cellula del mio essere avverte che tu hai qualcosa contro di me, io ti sto distante, altro che basta che respiri.

Vuoi Nicola ok, mia cara, affronti tutto.
Devi accettare che tuo marito possa anche sputarti in faccia, insultarti, dire, ma guarda che stupido che sono stato.

Ma spezzo una lancia in tuo favore eh?
Puoi sempre dire, che speravi di toglierti dalla testa questo Nicola eh?
Usando il matrimonio come protettivo e che non ci sei riuscita eh?
Te lo dice uno che ha sposato una donna, ben sapendo che era anche perchè non poteva avere quella che voleva lui..ok?
Uè mia cara, le ho provate tutte...botte pugni, calci, veleni, diserbanti, acidi, bombe atomiche, per estirpare quel cazzo di sentimento per quella persona.
Niente eh?
NIENTE
Lui si ripresenta.
Le ho provate tutte: falsificarlo, squalificarlo, darmi sberle in faccia NIENTE.
Alla fine ho imparato a conviverci: a non dargli troppo peso, a prenderlo con ironia...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Come dirti, bene o male, per quella persona io avrò sempre un debole.

Non si può avere tutto dalla vita, ma se tu ci riesci buon per te.
Magari vai con il tuo cazzo di Nicola, e poi fra sei mesi sei pentita e vuoi tornare indietro, fai per tornare indietro, e trovi che il tuo maritino se la spassa con una che è mille volte più figa di te. E ti mordi le mani...

Quindi parlaci un po' di tuo marito.
Magari lui ci dice, scemi, solo voi la stata ancora a sentire, io ho ben altro da fare: SONO UN UOMO. XD


----------



## perlina (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non sai cosa capita
> quando arriva il conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Nulla sappiamo però del maritino
> ...


 io è questo che nn voglio,dover vivere  sapendo che dentro di me ho un debole x un altro...ma perchè è cosi difficile prendere una decisione...


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> io è questo che nn voglio,dover vivere  sapendo che dentro di me ho un debole x un altro...ma perchè è cosi difficile prendere una decisione...


Ti dirò, si vive anche senza queste stronzate, il tuo Nicola è altamente scambiabile. Non c'è la "persona della nostra vita" in assoluto, c'è solo la persona giusta al momen to giusto ed è evidente che Nicola non lo era affatto.


----------



## Sabina (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non sai cosa capita
> quando arriva il conte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Nulla sappiamo però del maritino
> ...


Non è da tutti provare un amore così grande... che resiste nel tempo, alla rabbia, alla delusione......
L'AMORE...... conoscere una persona per com'è veramente e amarla, con i suoi pregi e difetti.. continuare ad amarla nonostante ci abbia fatto soffrire.


----------



## cleo81 (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> io è questo che nn voglio,dover vivere  sapendo che dentro di me ho un debole x un altro...ma perchè è cosi difficile prendere una decisione...


Ma scusa, io ancora non capisco... qual è la decisione difficile?
Tu non sei indecisa, sai bene chi e cosa vuoi.

Non riesci a lasciare tuo marito?
Non ne capisco il perché (sono buona, non voglio pensare che sia per soldi e lo status sociale). Sei innamorata di un altro, no? E hai davanti una vita professionale ricca di soddisfazioni, no?
Non preoccuparti: racconta a tuo marito la situazione (sono d'accordo: tralascia i particolari... tipo il viaggio di nozze) e vedrai che deciderà lui per te.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> io è questo che nn voglio,dover vivere  sapendo che dentro di me ho un debole x un altro...ma perchè è cosi difficile prendere una decisione...


Oh mia cara, decidi finchè vuoi, ma non decidere sulla pelle degli altri, non metterli difronte al fatto compiuto. Dovresti parlare a tuo marito e non dire: " Non ti amo più!", ma dire, " Sto insieme con te, ho sposato, te, ma però amo un'altro, ora che possiamo fare io e te?". Non lasciare tuo marito in maniera indecente.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti dirò, si vive anche senza queste stronzate, il tuo Nicola è altamente scambiabile. Non c'è la "persona della nostra vita" in assoluto, c'è solo la persona giusta al momen to giusto ed è evidente che Nicola non lo era affatto.


Perchè?


----------



## Giovanni Drogo (8 Ottobre 2010)

Ma cosa ci vieni a chiedere? Tu hai già deciso tanto tempo fa, quando ti sei sposata.
Hai voluto un marito full optional comodo, buon pagatore di bollette, in grado anche di comprare pane e latte e un amante con cui giocare ai fidanzatini di peynet.
Stai pur tranquilla che non cambierai niente della tua vita. Ci penserà quel povero cornuto di tuo marito a cambiartela quando qualcuno gli aprirà gli occhi.


----------



## perlina (8 Ottobre 2010)

Giovanni Drogo ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci vieni a chiedere? Tu hai già deciso tanto tempo fa, quando ti sei sposata.
> Hai voluto un marito full optional comodo, buon pagatore di bollette, in grado anche di comprare pane e latte e un amante con cui giocare ai fidanzatini di peynet.
> Stai pur tranquilla che non cambierai niente della tua vita. Ci penserà quel povero cornuto di tuo marito a cambiartela quando qualcuno gli aprirà gli occhi.


 mio marito è un semplice impiegato non è un primario di una clinica privata quindi i soldi nn c'entrano in questa storia,anche se l'avrò fatto intuire da questa mia indecisione e dal fatto di nn prendere una decisione.....guardate,all'inizio io nn ero sicura di quello che provavo x nicola,siamo usciti da soli  x la 1ma volta 2 mesi prima del matrimonio...pensavo tra me e me che mi sarebbe passata questa cotta passeggera...ma al rientro dal viaggio nn ce l'ho fatta e ho ceduto...stavo in america,nel posto dove avevo sempre desiderato andare ma nn riuscivi a godermi niente perchè pensavo a lui,lui che mi chiamava alle 2(in italia) di notte x il fuso orario,diceva che aveva nostalgia di me...ho capito a quel punto di esserne innamorata...poi il resto lo conoscete già...in pratica perchè 5 mesi fa abbiamo litigato?quella mattina aveva ricevuto una brutta notizia riguardante il suo lavoro,io lo chiamo e lui mi chiede di lasciarlo un po tranquillo io insisto e da li iniziamo a litigare...dice che lo stavo assillando..decido di farlo calmare e dopo qualche gg ci risentiamo,lui mi dice che nn ce la fa piu,che vuole una storia normale,nn una storia clandestina,che io tengo di piu a mio marito e che a parer suo lo cercavo solo per soddisfare i miei desideri..lui sapeva dentro di se che nn era cosi perchè gli ho dimostrato il bene che gli voglio,ma i fatti erano altri....ecco perchè mi ripeteva in continuazione:tu nn lascerai mai tuo marito....


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> mio marito è un semplice impiegato non è un primario di una clinica privata quindi i soldi nn c'entrano in questa storia,anche se l'avrò fatto intuire da questa mia indecisione e dal fatto di nn prendere una decisione.....guardate,all'inizio io nn ero sicura di quello che provavo x nicola,siamo usciti da soli  x la 1ma volta 2 mesi prima del matrimonio...pensavo tra me e me che mi sarebbe passata questa cotta passeggera...ma al rientro dal viaggio nn ce l'ho fatta e ho ceduto...stavo in america,nel posto dove avevo sempre desiderato andare ma nn riuscivi a godermi niente perchè pensavo a lui,lui che mi chiamava alle 2(in italia) di notte x il fuso orario,diceva che aveva nostalgia di me...ho capito a quel punto di esserne innamorata...poi il resto lo conoscete già...in pratica perchè 5 mesi fa abbiamo litigato?quella mattina aveva ricevuto una brutta notizia riguardante il suo lavoro,io lo chiamo e lui mi chiede di lasciarlo un po tranquillo io insisto e da li iniziamo a litigare...dice che lo stavo assillando..decido di farlo calmare e dopo qualche gg ci risentiamo,lui mi dice che nn ce la fa piu,che vuole una storia normale,nn una storia clandestina,che io tengo di piu a mio marito e che a parer suo lo cercavo solo per soddisfare i miei desideri..lui sapeva dentro di se che nn era cosi perchè gli ho dimostrato il bene che gli voglio,ma i fatti erano altri....ecco perchè mi ripeteva in continuazione:tu nn lascerai mai tuo marito....



Perlina, con questo post ti saluto 

Mi sembra che sia stato detto tutto... le questioni finanziarie, se troverai un lavoro o no, se il marito è ricco o no, se Nicola ti ama o no.... sono tutte secondarie.

Il fatto è: ritieni giusto che un uomo venga ingannato sin da prima del matrimonio? Ti sembra giusto che un uomo venga tenuto all'oscuro del fatto che sua moglie non lo ama, e ama invece un altro? Ritieni giusto che tuo marito non abbia la possibilità che invece ti sei data tu, ovvero di essere amata davvero da qualcuno? Ritieni giusto che tuo marito viva in una finzione fino a che tu non ti sentirai sicura di Nicola?

Nella tua vita c'è molta confusione, molta finzione, molte bugie, e, scusa, ma mi pare anche parecchia superficialità e infantilismo.

Poni rimedio al torto più grande che hai fatto a tuo marito, lasciandolo libero. Sarai anche più libera di pensare a te, a quello che vuoi, a cominciare a diventare responsabile della tua vita. Il resto verrà da sè.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Perlina, con questo post ti saluto
> 
> Mi sembra che sia stato detto tutto... le questioni finanziarie, se troverai un lavoro o no, se il marito è ricco o no, se Nicola ti ama o no.... sono tutte secondarie.
> 
> ...


 
Si, Senza, credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione.
La nostra presenza, quella del Forum quale è stata fin'ora, adesso si rivela superflua, perchè è stato detto tutto, i tratti sono chiari, netti, evidenti e riconosciuti.
Ora sta tutto davvero in mano solo a Perlina ed alla sua volontà di crescere.
Ho fatto pochi interventi, ma pure io ritengo che sia giunto il momento non che Perlina si allontani, ma che si sia noi ad allontanarci da questo particolare suo momento.
Ciò non implica un "isolamento", ma solo la chiusura di una fase diciamo "analitica" nella speranza che Perlina sia capace di avviare quella "operativa".
Noi, d'altro canto, siamo poi sempre qui, no? :up:


----------



## perlina (8 Ottobre 2010)

secondo te allora qual è il problema?giusto per capire dall'esterno cosa si percepisce....


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> secondo te allora qual è il problema?giusto per capire dall'esterno cosa si percepisce....



Cara Perlina, se non riesci a fare una analisi della tua vita in questo momento, per quante cose noi si possa dire, scivoleranno come olio sull'acqua.

Ti suggerisco di rileggere tutto il thread, un post alla votla, con calma.
Prendi carta e penna -aiuta sempre, ma poi brucia i fogli se non vuoi che tuo marito li trovi- e scrivi quello che noti.

Che cosa ti abbiamo detto? Quali sono i punti che le persone qua hanno evidenziato di più? Che cosa ti si rimprovera? Che cosa ti si consiglia?

A questo punto starà a te riconoscere ciò che c'è di vero e ciò che invece è stato, che so, frainteso.
Noi possiamo, te l'ho già detto, darti spunti di riflessione, anche in post lapidari e insultanti puoi trovare motivi di meditazione, ma poi il alvoro su di te lo puoi e lo devi fare solo tu.

Ti saluto con un ultimo spunto, derivato dalla tua domanda.

Il problema è tuo marito? Ma tuo marito ti ama, non ti tratta male, non sa nulla, sta lì sereno e non sospetta...
Il problema è Nicola? Ma Nicola ti ama, dice e tu gli credi, ti ha aspettato tanto, io personalmente credo che aspetterà ancora se gli darai qualche bocconcino che gli faccia credere che prima o poi la situazione cambierà...

Allora, se il problema non è nè tuo marito nè Nicola... dove sta?

In bocca al lupo. Ti aspetto ancora sul forum,  ma vorrei che tu facessi qualche minuscolo passetto in avanti. Vorrei che almeno tu capissi quale è il problema. Non tanto che tu rispondessi alla mia domanda -ma che lo sentissi davvero.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, Senza, credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione.
> La nostra presenza, quella del Forum quale è stata fin'ora, adesso si rivela superflua, perchè è stato detto tutto, i tratti sono chiari, netti, evidenti e riconosciuti.
> Ora sta tutto davvero in mano solo a Perlina ed alla sua volontà di crescere.
> Ho fatto pochi interventi, ma pure io ritengo che sia giunto il momento non che Perlina si allontani, ma che si sia noi ad allontanarci da questo particolare suo momento.
> ...



Quoto totalmente. Alla prima occasione ti reputo :up:


----------



## perlina (8 Ottobre 2010)

forse avete ragione...devo crescere...vi giuro a volte nn so nemmeno io cosa mi frena..è vero,mio marito mi ama,nn mi tratta male..nicola,mi è stato dietro per un anno,mi ha dimostrato di tenerci per me e il fatto di essersi scocciato di essere il mio amante lo dimostra..tutte queste cose io le sapevo e le so!!quello che nn so è sapere cosa mi blocca,ma mi sembrava ridicolo chiedere a voi cosa ne pensaste.....visto che ho 28 anni....


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Ottobre 2010)

Piccola Perlina,
Non è senza una profonda simpatia che ti leggo e, come guardando l'ultimo pulcino che pigola dietro la chioccia che cammina per l'aia, fai tenerezza.

Tutte le ragioni che hai per andare col bel Nicola sono dentro al tuo cuore, tutte quelle che hai per restare con tuo marito sono nel crudele mondo esterno.

E' più bello essere desiderati e sognati e vezzeggiati piuttosto che essere avuti, magari per contratto, e dati per scontati.

Non hai bisogno di spiegare a nessuno che le telefonatine e gli squilli e gli SMS alle due di notte, quel mucco di tuo marito che ronfa nel letto non te li farà mai...

Tu hai bisogno di sentire il rumore del desiderio piuttosto che il silenzio dell'amore...

Magari qualcuno ti dirà che sei una sgualdrina, qualcun altro lo penserà solamente, altri ancora ti diranno che fai tenerezza pur essendo una poco di buono...

Ma tu sei così...

Finchè qualcosa non ti renderà terribilmente insopportabile esserlo...

Allora forse sembrerai diversa, pur essendo sempre uguale...

Forse.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Rabarbaro!
Ma stai passando un periodo particolarmente felice che scrivi in modo sempre splendido eppure gentile? (relativamente, dovrei dire, ma insomma in questo caso pure troppo  )

Doni grande godimento ai lettori quando scrivi così


----------



## Daniele (8 Ottobre 2010)

Perlina, ma posso chiederti perchè sei uscita quella prima volta con Nicola? Scusa salta all'occhio in maniera evidente che non è il modo per farsi passare una cotta, anzi è il classico modo per inziare una tresca e tu alla tua età non lo sapevi? 
Scusa ma sei di una ingenuità incredibile e sei ancora più ingenua visto che poni tutti i problemi sull'amore o non amore. All'atto pratico amore o no ci sono alcune cose di ordine di vita che vanno sistermate.
Tu con Nicola hai avuto solo una relazione da amanti, statisticamente è probabile che lui non sia l'uomo della tua vita, ma soprattutto tu non sia la donna della sua vita.
Una ragazza che conosco conviveva con un ragazzo, fino a che lei non ha trovato un lavoro per anni lui l'ha mantenuta degli studi e nelle sue cose (anche viaggi da amiche), poi andò a lavorare in un forno e si innamorò del di un ragazzo he lavorava con lei. Le sensazioni stupende che diceva di provare, il sesso anche a lavoro e tutto il resto non ti dico che cosa provò.
Lasciò quindi il compagno senza che lui sapesse...ha scoperto inevitabilmente tutto dopo ovviamente, è difficile tenere neascoste queste cose. 
Lei era felicissima di stare con quello nuovo e scrisse alcune frasi su un blog del genere "per la prima volta so cosa significa l'amore!" frasi orribili da mettere in pubblico soprattutto verso l'ex compagno che un tempo avrà pur amato, no?
Il tempo passa e lei...inzia a litigare con il nuovo, ma molto forte e finiscono più volte alle mani. La vita diventa difficile, da amanti si amavano e da compagni non si sopportavano ed alla fine lei si ricorda del suo ex...si ricorda di come stava bene con lui, di come era facile e felice la vita e si accorge che amava lui.
L'ex compagno l'ha ripresa in casa, l'amava ma hanno passato un anno in terapia ed il tutto Perlina è nato per un amore così evidente per l'altro che si è trasformato nel nulla.
Io dico sempre una cosa alle persona ma nessuno ascolta, tra un rapporto ed un altro c'è bisogno di un cuscinetto di tempo senza nessuno, con amici e con una vita solitaria per rimettere al posto le proprie idee, fottendosene di sentimenti e quant'altro, perchè nella confusione totale è facile prendere fischi per fiaschi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ciao Rabarbaro!
> Ma stai passando un periodo particolarmente felice che scrivi in modo sempre splendido eppure gentile? (relativamente, dovrei dire, ma insomma in questo caso pure troppo  )
> 
> Doni grande godimento ai lettori quando scrivi così


Ah, Senzasperanze,
Mi onora sapere che, talora, chi si avventura a leggere qualche mia frase non solo non subisca assalti di nani urlanti, menomazioni intellettuali o attacchi di gotta, ma addirittura ne possa provare un qualche beneficio almeno quanto mi spiace che non sia trasparente il buonumore che sempre sottende ogni mia parola.

Capisco che capire il capzioso sia dura anche per il curioso caparbio capace, ma la capra ha sempre il sorriso!

Grazie.


----------



## cleo81 (8 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Io dico sempre una cosa alle persona ma nessuno ascolta, tra un rapporto ed un altro c'è bisogno di un cuscinetto di tempo senza nessuno, con amici e con una vita solitaria per rimettere al posto le proprie idee, fottendosene di sentimenti e quant'altro, perchè nella confusione totale è facile prendere fischi per fiaschi*.


Questo è verissimo.
Lo avevo già detto una volta anch'io... un periodo di stacco è necessario per riprendere il cammino sapendo ciò che si fa.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> Io dico sempre una cosa alle persona ma nessuno ascolta, tra un rapporto ed un altro c'è bisogno di un cuscinetto di tempo senza nessuno, con amici e con una vita solitaria per rimettere al posto le proprie idee, fottendosene di sentimenti e quant'altro, perchè nella confusione totale è facile prendere fischi per fiaschi.



Hai ragione, c'è un grosso rischio di prendere fischi per fiaschi. Ma a questo punto, come agire dipende dal carattere della persona.
Se io penso che sia meglio rischiare di vedere spappolarsi un sogno tutto rosa, pur di avere la prova provata... meglio seguire l'istinto e andare a schiantarsi contro il muro.
C'è chi teme il rimorso sopra ogni altra cosa, chi il rimpianto. Il "come sarebbe stato".

Chiaro che parlo di situazioni oneste, non di tradimenti.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> ........ nn voglio,dover vivere sapendo che *dentro di me ho un debole x un altro*...ma perchè è cosi difficile prendere una decisione...


 
mi pare semplicistico esprimerla così
tu sei andata un po' oltre:carneval:

scusa eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi pare semplicistico esprimerla così
> tu sei andata un po' oltre:carneval:
> 
> scusa eh?



Eh bè... in effetti...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> ............
> Il problema è tuo marito? Ma tuo marito ti ama, non ti tratta male, non sa nulla, sta lì sereno e non sospetta...
> Il problema è Nicola? Ma Nicola ti ama, dice e tu gli credi, ti ha aspettato tanto, io personalmente credo che aspetterà ancora se gli darai qualche bocconcino che gli faccia credere che prima o poi la situazione cambierà...
> 
> ...


:umile::umile::umile:

PS

perlina, quando dovessi capire dov'è il problema non limitarti a liquidarlo dicendoti che "son cose che capitano"
chiediti perchè capitano, perchè a te, perchè l'hai fatte capitare e perchè non hai fatto niente per risolverle


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> forse avete ragione...devo crescere...vi giuro a volte nn so nemmeno io cosa mi frena..è vero,mio marito mi ama,nn mi tratta male..nicola,mi è stato dietro per un anno,mi ha dimostrato di tenerci per me e il fatto di essersi scocciato di essere il mio amante lo dimostra..tutte queste cose io le sapevo e le so!!quello che nn so è sapere cosa mi blocca,ma mi sembrava ridicolo chiedere a voi cosa ne pensaste.....visto che ho 28 anni....


tra tutte quelle che hai detto non sarebbe stata la più ridicola :up:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> ..............
> Tu hai bisogno di sentire il rumore del desiderio piuttosto che il silenzio dell'amore...
> 
> ................


 
mi inchino
vale per molti
apparenza vince spesso su sostanza


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2010)

Giovanni Drogo ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci vieni a chiedere? Tu hai già deciso tanto tempo fa, quando ti sei sposata.
> Hai voluto un marito full optional comodo, buon pagatore di bollette, in grado anche di comprare pane e latte e un amante con cui giocare ai fidanzatini di peynet.
> Stai pur tranquilla che non cambierai niente della tua vita. Ci penserà quel povero cornuto di tuo marito a cambiartela quando qualcuno gli aprirà gli occhi.


Fidati, ci sono uomini, che chiudono gli occhi pur di non vedere certe cose, fanno finta di nulla, e mettono via, mettono via, mettono via. Un brutto giorno per questa donna suona quella tromba: il Vajont al confronto è una passeggiata. Se io vado a raschiare al fondo del barile, vedo una cassetta chiusa, dentro c'è una pergamena, ivi sta scritto solo una parola, sparisci.
Mi sono evitato un mare di guai e polemiche insulse, con una sola arte: soprassedere, far finta di non aver sentito, visto o capito.


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2010)

Comunque Perlina e' sparita :singleeye: .


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non è da tutti provare un amore così grande... che resiste nel tempo, alla rabbia, alla delusione......
> L'AMORE...... conoscere una persona per com'è veramente e amarla, con i suoi pregi e difetti.. continuare ad amarla nonostante ci abbia fatto soffrire.


Sai Sabina, ci ho pensato veramente su, in questi giorni, alla luce anche della storia di Perlina. A me impressiona tanto Nicola che fa le bizze. Ma stracazzo di un mondo cane, se io per ventura, o disavventura, mi innamoro di una donna che è legata ad un'altro, come faccio ad avere il "diritto" di chiederle una storia alla luce del sole? E lo dice uno che è sempre pronto a vedere pesantemente deluse le proprie aspettative. Io riesco ad essere felice solo quando mi arrangio e non mi faccio nessuna aspettativa. Ogni volta che nella mia vita ho detto, ok, dai ci provo: "condivido", sono iniziati i guai. 
Francamente io non so quali siano le mie capacità di amare o meno, sono molto egocentrico, ossia, io mi sento al sicuro, solo sul palcoscenico: io sono là da solo da una parte, e tutti gli altri, sono a debita distanza, e io osservo il mondo. 
Io Sabina, tremo, solo quando incrocio esseri che per direttissima, non sono come facciano, mi arrivano diritti diritti dentro, questi esseri sono come vapore che entra dalle mie narici. Allora mi metto lì e chiedo loro: ma come fate? Chi siete?
Come avete fatto a capire che quelle mine antidonna eranno caricate a salve? Come avete fatto a capire che quel lucchetto in realtà è di gomma?
Un giorno sono stato strapazzato dalla Matraini, perchè mi ha detto: caro mio qua i conti non tornano. Ci eravamo detti che qualsiasi rapporto tra uomo e donna funziona solo se entrambi mettono in gioco la stessa misura, ossia se tu mi dai dieci, io ti do dieci, se mi dai venti, io ti do venti. E lei mi diceva, tu Conte, ti esponi alla delusione continua, senza pari, perchè se una ti dà dieci, tu tiri fuori venti, trenta, quaranta, non ti fermi più. 

Poi mi è venuta in mente una serata tristissima, dove una donna mi ha detto una cosa, vera, ma molto dolorosa per me, parlando di me ad un'altra. Solo per il rispetto verso quest'altra, io quella sera non me ne sono andato. Quando arrivano certe cose, io mi chiudo a riccio, e vado via.
Questa qua disse con una sicumera da brivido: " Ma cosa vuoi pretendere da uno come lui, che è sempre vissuto a carote e pomodori?". 
Da un lato ho sofferto tanto, ma dall'altro mi sono detto, pfui, le mie cantine sono al sicuro. 
Vero, perdio, vero: io misuro tutto, valuto tutto, ho legato il mio cuore ad un filo di acciaio, ok, sabi, eccolo tienilo in mano, ma dato che sei una donna, nessuno mi garantisce che non lo farai cadere dalle tue mani: se lo fai cadere, no problem, il filo di acciaio lo sostiene. Tutto lì.
So di essere vorace di affetto. Lo so.
Se mi guardo dentro, quando sono giù, mi consolo, solo guardando a quello che ho ricevuto, che per me è stato davvero moltissimo, moltissimo. 
Tantissime cose di me, non sono farina del mio sacco, se ho un tesoro, io sono solo lo scrigno e il baule. Per me ogni gesto di affetto o tenerezza che ho ricevuto in vita mia, e non mi frega proprio un' emerito casso se chi me lo ha dato era deputato o meno, se lo ha fatto per amore, per interesse, per farmi contento, per prendermi in giro, non mi frega, l'ho conservato come un semino, in un fazzoletto. Ogni volta che sono nei guai, prendo il semino, lo metto nella terra e faccio fiorire un fiorellino, e sto bene lì con il mio fiorellino. Ok, casso, non sarà una quercia, un roseto, ecc...ma è un bel fiorellino.
Una volta una mi ha mandato in paradiso dicendomi..." Ehi conte, ma tu baci dadio!"...io anzichè gonfiarmi come un pallone, mi sono chiuso e ho subito pensato a quella che mi ha insegnato come fare, no?

Venendo al tema del forum a pensarla come Daniele, si è vero, SI, io sono sempre rimasto fedele al mio casso di sentimento, ma esso non mi ha impedito di amare altre donne, di vivere altre storie, secondo diversi tipi ed eziologie. Ma la mia vita, ha fatto di me, allora il peggior traditore che sia mai esistito, perchè se io nel cuore, ho sempre sognato di appartenere solo a quella persona, di fatto, l'ho tradita con tutte le mie care amichette. E mi dico, che non me frega un'emerito casso, perchè loro, in pratica hanno detto: " Ti manca questo? Ti manca lei? Ma chi se ne frega, ci siamo qua noi a tirarti su il morale, casomai è lei che non sa quello che si è perso!".

Benissimus, ok, prendete uno che è capace solo di un'amore totalmente ripiegato su sè stesso, come un bambino che capita? Quel giorno che sei stufa di dare le caramelle al bambino? Il bambino non capisce che per avere una caramella bisogna meritarsela, non capisce che una gratificazione anche in amore ( IMHO) è la risposta al tuo comportamento, no mamma cattiva stronza, che non hai più soldi per comprare le caramelle. 

Certe forme di amore, come dedizione totale, non le chiede neppure Dio. 
Cazzo se io ho 50 litri di ottimo vino, non puoi incazzarti con me se tu non hai neppure una tanica dove metterlo. Procurati almeno la damigiana no?


----------



## perlina (11 Ottobre 2010)

PER FARFALLA:ti ho inviato una e-mail non l'hai ancora letta?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

perlina ha detto:


> PER FARFALLA:ti ho inviato una e-mail non l'hai ancora letta?


ti stavo scrivendo io.
Ho letto ma dall'ufficio non riesco a risponderti
Ti rispondo questa sera e ti spiego meglio
Stai serena non è come credi


----------



## perlina (11 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti stavo scrivendo io.
> Ho letto ma dall'ufficio non riesco a risponderti
> Ti rispondo questa sera e ti spiego meglio
> Stai serena non è come credi


ok aspetto la tua risposta stasera


----------



## LadyAutumn87 (11 Ottobre 2010)

scusa Perlina se mi intrometto cosi nel tuo treahd ma..... questo è stato il primo che ho letto, prima di decidere di iscrivermi qui.... e, mi ha fatto piangere tanto ieri sera, sai perchè?

perchè mi sono rispecchiata quasi alla perfezione nei panni dell'altro (nicola giusto?) e mi sono sentita malissimo  davvero con la differenza che io ero all'oscuro di tutto e che nessuno era sposato! ma per il resto, mi ci sono rispecchiata moltissimo

e.... fatti dire una cosa, seriamente.... la tua situazione, mi ha come dato una visione, diciamo, di quello che sarebbe stata la mia situazione, se lui non avesse trovato il coraggio di porre rimedio e farsi coraggio per risolvere la nostra situazione!

veramente, DATTI UNA MOSSA! è ora di tirare fuori le pa***e prima che sia troppo tardi! :incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)

LadyAutumn87 ha detto:


> scusa Perlina se mi intrometto cosi nel tuo treahd ma..... questo è stato il primo che ho letto, prima di decidere di iscrivermi qui.... e, mi ha fatto piangere tanto ieri sera, sai perchè?
> 
> perchè mi sono rispecchiata quasi alla perfezione nei panni dell'altro (nicola giusto?) e mi sono sentita malissimo  davvero con la differenza che io ero all'oscuro di tutto e che nessuno era sposato! ma per il resto, mi ci sono rispecchiata moltissimo
> 
> ...



Scusa, tirare fuori le palle riguardo a Nicola o nei confronti del marito?


----------



## LadyAutumn87 (11 Ottobre 2010)

non ho specificato, pardon (anche se mi sembrava sottointeso)

deve trovare il coraggio e l'onestà di dirlo, prima di tutto nei confronti del marito e secondo nei confronti dell'altro...


e soprattto di AGIRE! più passa il tempo e peggio sarà per tutti.... il filo prima o poi si logora e si spezza.  e tutti ne usciranno coi nervi sempre più tesi e a pezzi.

io ne so qualcosa, di notti trascorse in dormi veglia, coi nervi a fior di pelle e logori in attesa che l'altro si spicci a fare qualcosa di concreto e di serio! :incazzato:


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

LadyAutumn87 ha detto:


> non ho specificato, pardon (anche se mi sembrava sottointeso)
> 
> deve trovare il coraggio e l'onestà di dirlo, prima di tutto nei confronti del marito e secondo nei confronti dell'altro...
> 
> ...


 
Lady....... Perchè ho come l'impressione di conoscerti? 

........oggi è per caso il tuo compleanno?


----------



## perlina (12 Ottobre 2010)

LadyAutumn87 ha detto:


> scusa Perlina se mi intrometto cosi nel tuo treahd ma..... questo è stato il primo che ho letto, prima di decidere di iscrivermi qui.... e, mi ha fatto piangere tanto ieri sera, sai perchè?
> 
> perchè mi sono rispecchiata quasi alla perfezione nei panni dell'altro (nicola giusto?) e mi sono sentita malissimo  davvero con la differenza che io ero all'oscuro di tutto e che nessuno era sposato! ma per il resto, mi ci sono rispecchiata moltissimo
> 
> ...


 intanto benvenuta.
Molte persone non lasciano trapelare con facilità ciò che pensano,lo  stesso nicola al di là del fatto che all'inizio diceva di volermi solo per lui e che era geloso di mio marito,nn mi ha mai detto chiaramente di star male per questa situazione,forse anche per orgoglio...ed io continuavo a credere che se fossero passati 2 anni invece che 1 nn sarebbe cambiato nulla...invece nn è cosi;un pò alla volta iniziava a dargli fastidio anche una minima cosa,una parola detta in modo differente,una semplice battuta...nn ho colto i suoi messaggi e alla fine mi sono dovuta sentir dire che lo cercavo solo per il sesso...adesso siamo entrambi fermi sulle nostre posizioni...


----------



## help (20 Ottobre 2010)

So che qui cercate tutti di dare risposte costruttive e di  aiuto!! ma l'unica cosa che ho provato leggendo questo post è SCHIFO ! ma che gente c'è in giro! 
Ma come fate a vivere così. Hai di fianco una persona che ha giurato davanti a dio di amarti e voler condividere la sua vita con te (cosa che per altro hai fatto anche tu). E tu in viaggio di nozze passi le giornate al telefono con l'amante!
Mi auguro che le persone non siano tutte così!


----------



## Luigi III (23 Ottobre 2010)

help ha detto:


> So che qui cercate tutti di dare risposte costruttive e di aiuto!! ma l'unica cosa che ho provato leggendo questo post è SCHIFO ! ma che gente c'è in giro!
> Ma come fate a vivere così. Hai di fianco una persona che ha giurato davanti a dio di amarti e voler condividere la sua vita con te (cosa che per altro hai fatto anche tu). E tu in viaggio di nozze passi le giornate al telefono con l'amante!
> Mi auguro che le persone non siano tutte così!


 Ho quotato quest'ultimo post perché fin dall'inizio ho provato un senso di vomito. Non c'è mai limite al peggio. Perlina, tu sei un Giano bifronte che, a forza di fingere (il verbo è tuo), non sai nemmeno più quale sia il tuo vero volto. Nella tua squallidissima storia, quello che più mi fa pena è tuo marito, al quale sostieni di volere bene. Pensa gli volessi male che gli faresti allora! Tu pensi solo a te stessa e questo finalmente l'ha capito pure il tuo amante. Vorresti continuare a tenere i piedi in 2 scarpe, ma la situazione ti sta sfuggendo di mano, quindi hai dovuto spararla più grossa e cioé che stai per separarti, ma il tuo amante non ti crede più e sta meditando di chiudere con te. E allora che farai? Meglio tenersi almeno il noioso maritino, è pur sempre un approdo sicuro in caso di tempesta. In questo atteggiamento assomigli così tanto alla mia signora che potrei dire di conoscerti: entrambe non avete le palle per mollare il marito, dopo che l'avete ripetutamente tradito, ma contemporaneamente volete continuare ad avere mano libera. Mi auguro solo, e normalmente va così, che la vita ti presenti il conto e che sia tanto salato quanto tu lo stai facendo pagare al tuo per ora ignaro marito.


----------



## dave.one (23 Ottobre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ho quotato quest'ultimo post perché fin dall'inizio ho provato un senso di vomito. Non c'è mai limite al peggio. Perlina, tu sei un Giano bifronte che, a forza di fingere (il verbo è tuo), non sai nemmeno più quale sia il tuo vero volto. Nella tua squallidissima storia, quello che più mi fa pena è tuo marito, al quale sostieni di volere bene. Pensa gli volessi male che gli faresti allora! Tu pensi solo a te stessa e questo finalmente l'ha capito pure il tuo amante. Vorresti continuare a tenere i piedi in 2 scarpe, ma la situazione ti sta sfuggendo di mano, quindi hai dovuto spararla più grossa e cioé che stai per separarti, ma il tuo amante non ti crede più e sta meditando di chiudere con te. E allora che farai? Meglio tenersi almeno il noioso maritino, è pur sempre un approdo sicuro in caso di tempesta. In questo atteggiamento assomigli così tanto alla mia signora che potrei dire di conoscerti: entrambe non avete le palle per mollare il marito, dopo che l'avete ripetutamente tradito, ma contemporaneamente volete continuare ad avere mano libera. Mi auguro solo, e normalmente va così, che la vita ti presenti il conto e che sia tanto salato quanto tu lo stai facendo pagare al tuo per ora ignaro marito.


Caro Luigi, all'inizio della mia storia, quando appresi del suo tradimento, ho provato più o meno quanto descrivi all'inizio. Poi ho preso coscienza ed ora, questa sensazione non la provo più. Molto ha aiutato prendere una decisione grossomodo onesta, molto ha aiutato capire, parlare, cercare i perché e darsi delle risposte veritiere e verosimili. 
Certo, tutt'ora mi rammarica molto leggere le storie di tante persone che  hanno tradito, hanno mancato di rispetto verso la persona alla quale hanno giurato fedeltà per tutta la vita. Posso dirlo in quanto parte "lesa". So solo che non c'è niente di meglio da fare che guardare avanti, sapere che nel torto non ci sono io, o tu, o chiunque dei mariti o mogli traditi. Evitare di alimentare un rancore, un risentimento che, in futuro, può dare ragione al traditore/traditrice. Che comunque, un giorno, ci sarà una sorta di giustizia che saprà dare una giusta compensazione al torto subito ed una giusta condanna al torto perpetrato. Ma, purtroppo, non c'è nulla da fare per coloro che continuano ad "avere mano libera", come dici tu, nel disporre non solo della propria vita, ma anche di quella dell'ignaro lui o lei. Sta a loro riconoscere e correggere l'errore, finché sono in tempo, pur sapendo che, da un lato, non potranno mai cancellarlo, e, dall'altro, chi l'ha subito potrebbe non perdonare, mai.
Non giustifico un comportamento come quello tenuto da mia moglie, ma non posso continuare a vivere corrodendomi la mente nel voler capirne il perché. Smetterei di vivere immediatamente...


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, dal tuo credere togli di mezzo l'idea che un giorno ci sarà giustizia, se non te la crei da solo non ci sarà, mai aspettare, se uno vuole deve muoversi o amen, è andata male.
Chi sbaglia e sbaglia stranamente di continuo non sbaglia mai in verità.


----------

